# Was sind eure lieblings Metal-Bands



## kargash (23. Oktober 2007)

Also meine lieblings Metal-bands sind:

Nightwish
Amon Amarth
Iron Maiden
Epica
Solar Fragment(Deutsche Power Metal Band aus dem Underground) Geheimtipp www.solarfragment.de

Was sind eure lieblings Bands??
Metalcore ist kein Metal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eikos (23. Oktober 2007)

da ich nunma meine mtalcoreband weglassen soll [warum auch immer...ich finde diesen hass gegenüber metalcore sowas von total schwachsinnig] hier nen paar bands die ich mag:

Leng Tch'e
Yacöpsae
Dark Tranquillity
Japanische Kampfhörspiele
Regurgitate
Haemorrhage
Dimension Zero
Insomnium


----------



## Jester~ (23. Oktober 2007)

Atreyu
Blind Guardian
Edguy
Eisregen
Equilibrium
Farmer Boys
Freedom Call
In Flames
Iron Maiden
 M A N O W A R
 M E T A L L I C A
Nightwish
Sonic Syndicate 
Trivium


----------



## drummen (23. Oktober 2007)

Das "Atreyu" eine Metalband sein soll, ist mir neu.


----------



## Thront (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (23. Oktober 2007)

drummen schrieb:


> Das "Atreyu" eine Metalband sein soll, ist mir neu.



mhh da lässt sich natürlich jetzt gut spekulieren, es könnte genauso gut Hardcore bzw. Post-Hardcore wie Metalcore(was für mich auch metal ist) sein :>


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Oktober 2007)

Disturbed!!!
Eindeutig und ohne Konkurenz...ok, vielleicht wird hier der ein oder andere sagen "Distubred und Metal?!"...Aber ich denke es ist Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (23. Oktober 2007)

ach doch Disturbed ist Metal und auf jeden Fall auch Klasse, auch wenn ich nur ein paar Lieder wirklich mag ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Oktober 2007)

Danach kommt bei mir Static-X...ich habe mal bei Wikipedia geguckt, was für ein Genre an Musik machen: Wikipedia sagt Alternativ Metal oder Synth Rock...Static-X selber sagen aber Rhythmic Trancecore oder Evil Disco... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Entscheidet selbst: z.B. hier


----------



## kargash (24. Oktober 2007)

drummen schrieb:


> Das "Atreyu" eine Metalband sein soll, ist mir neu.



Also ich kenne von Atreyu nur ein paar Lieder,aber das beste ist das Cover: You give love a bad name.

Atreyu kenn ich eigentlich von der Unendlichen Geschichte


----------



## kargash (24. Oktober 2007)

Hört jemand auch Folk oder Pagan metal??

Hat wer noch Undergroundbands die einen Klick wert wären??

Werde ich euch nächstes Jahr auf dem Wacken sehen??


----------



## goofy1991 (24. Oktober 2007)

meine lieblingsbands sind:
Iron Maiden
Edguy
Metallica
J.B.O.
Beatallica
Teräsbetoni


----------



## Eisfieber (24. Oktober 2007)

Nigthwish
Megadeth
Metallica

nachtrag^^

hammerfall 
deathstars


----------



## Lalunah (24. Oktober 2007)

Linkin Park

Papa Roach

Metallica


----------



## Noxiel (24. Oktober 2007)

Da ich nicht besonders viel Metal höre bleibt meine Liste übersichtlich

Metallica
Kamelot - Karma


----------



## SquEEzer90 (24. Oktober 2007)

S L I P K N O T
R A M M S T E I N
S L A Y E R
S Y S T E M  O F  A  D O W N
M A C H I N E  H E A D
M E T A L L I C A
C H I L D R E N  O F  B O D O M


----------



## Darkbloods (24. Oktober 2007)

Obituary
Cannibal Corpse
Dimmu Borgir
Dark Funeral
Lay Down Rotten
Endstille


----------



## Luckhunter (24. Oktober 2007)

mhm, Disturbed, Static-X, Powerman 5000, Nightwish, Arch Enemy, Blind Guradian, Dope *~* so ungefähr die ersten paar von tausneden tollen Bands




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (24. Oktober 2007)

Darkbloods schrieb:


> Obituary
> Cannibal Corpse
> Dimmu Borgir
> Dark Funeral
> ...



Endstille eine Metal band die sich mal einen guten namen gemacht hat in sachen death metal,oder war das black metal, sie kommen halt aus deutschland


----------



## Thoa (24. Oktober 2007)

Disturbed ist meiner Meinung nach New-Metal. Früher habe ich in dieser Schiene viel gehört. Ist mir aber dann irgendwann zu langweilig geworden und alles klang gleich. Vielleicht war es mir aber auch zu laut und ich konnte die Leute die es hören nicht mehr verstehen. Wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurlo (24. Oktober 2007)

Mayhem, Marduk, Vader, Dying Fetus, Nile, Psycroptic, The black Dahlia murder, Lividity, Burzum, Metallica, Horna, Cannibal Corpse, Children of Bodom, Immortal und, und, und.

MfG Nurlo


----------



## Vexoka (24. Oktober 2007)

Metallica
Rammstein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadorkeule (25. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm,

man muss ich Alt geworden sein. naja zumindest kenn ich die ein oder andere band aus den Listen noch dem Namen nach ;-). Als alter NWOBHM-Fan sieht meine List allerdings so aus:

Metallica (alles vor der Black)
Running Wild (alles vor der Pile of Skulls)
Blind Guardian
Judas Priest (aber nur mit Rob Halford)
Accept
Rage (aber auch nur die frühen Jahre)


Nicht ganz Metal, aber Live einfach nur göttlich:

Eläkeläiset


----------



## Organasilver (25. Oktober 2007)

Zuallererstma sorry, ich hab kein Ahnung von Muskistilen, deswegen wird wohl der ein oder andere Schreien "WAS??? (Hierbitte Namen einfügen) IST DOCH KEIN MTEAL!!!111einsblutelf"

Nightwish (Eigentlich komisch, kann die neue Sängerin eigentlich net so gut leide...naja, die alte war ja auch kein Sonnenschein^^)

Blind Guardian (die 2-3 Lieder, die ich kenn, sin geil^^)

Ramms+ein (Gehört schon fast zum guten Ton, kenn die aber (leider) erst seit "Mutter")

Linkin Park (Obwohl jeder sagt, ist kein Metal...meine Schwester behauptet sogar, das wär Hip Hop o.O Die is irgendwie verrückt...ich hasse Hüpf Spring...)

hmm...mehr in die Richtung fällt mir net ein, zumindest nix, was ich öfters hören würd...


----------



## Eikos (25. Oktober 2007)

Nurlo schrieb:


> Mayhem, Marduk, Vader, Dying Fetus, Nile, Psycroptic, The black Dahlia murder, Lividity, Burzum, Metallica, Horna, Cannibal Corpse, Children of Bodom, Immortal und, und, und.
> 
> MfG Nurlo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sehr geile bands muss ich sagen


----------



## TheHaunted80 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen:

Metallica (Kill´em all-Ride the lightning-Master of Puppets)

Blind Guardian (Battalions of Fear-Somewhere far Beyond- Nightfall in Middle Earth)

Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)

Angel Dust (Enlighten the Darkness)

Iron Maiden (Iron Maiden-Killers)

Exodus (Temple of the Damned)

Gamma Ray (Land of the Free)

und so weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Zuallererstma sorry, ich hab kein Ahnung von Muskistilen, deswegen wird wohl der ein oder andere Schreien "WAS??? (Hierbitte Namen einfügen) IST DOCH KEIN MTEAL!!!111einsblutelf"
> 
> Nightwish (Eigentlich komisch, kann die neue Sängerin eigentlich net so gut leide...naja, die alte war ja auch kein Sonnenschein^^)
> 
> ...



jede dieser bands die du aufgezählt hast sind metal bands

nightwish ist eine symphonic power metal band aus finnland
blind guardian ist reiner power metal aus deutschland
rammstein ist .... hm... metal aus deutschland
linkin park ist sogenannter nu metal aus amerika,wobei ich dem nu metal sehr kritisch gegenüber stehe,wegen den hip hop elementen

korn ist auch einen nu metal band


----------



## MarkyChavez (25. Oktober 2007)

10 Years
Adema
Allele
Black Light Burns
Chimaira
Deftones
Entwine
In Flames
Lostprophets
Mnemic
Mudvayne
Soilwork
Spineshank
Switched
System Of A Down
Taproot
Tool


----------



## DarkSephiroth (25. Oktober 2007)

Atreyu
Bullet for my Valentine
Caliban
Disturbed
Drone (coole Celler Band)
Sonic Syndicate
Soilwork
Papa Roach (für mich Metal)
Lostprophets
Linkin Park
System of A Down
Children of Bodom
Bloodsimple
Slipknot

etc etc...


----------



## Tidoc (25. Oktober 2007)

Soil
Soilwork
Eisregen
Children of Bodom
Edguy
Mnemic
In Flames

usw


----------



## Verdun-CM (26. Oktober 2007)

Dimmu Borgir > all ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (26. Oktober 2007)

Darkbloods schrieb:


> Obituary
> Cannibal Corpse
> Dimmu Borgir
> Dark Funeral
> ...


Cannibal Corpse ist Death Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aaaaalsooo:
In Flames
Slipknot
Korn
System of a Down
Marilyn Manson(so halb metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Motörhead
Slayer (etwas über Metal)
ebenfalls Cannibal corpse auch wenns kein metal ist
Metallica
AC/DC (ebenfalls keine Metal band)
Disturbed

Ps:Wieso machen wir keinen thread auf namens "Was sind eure Lieblingsbands?"


----------



## Kenerul (26. Oktober 2007)

Meine absolute Lieblingsmetal-band ist Soilwork, ich mag fast alle Lieder, echt super!!!

Ansonsten noch:

In Flames
Linkin Park

Lieder von anderen Bands gefallen mir auch, jedoch nur wenige...

Ich höre auch andere Musikrichtungen, also nicht nur Metal. Soilwork finde ich aber von allen Musikrichtungen gesehn die beste Band.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (26. Oktober 2007)

die meisten bands waren doch glaube ich amerikanische bands verschteht ihr das über haubt? also ich kenne viele die keinwort engl können aber hören so was


----------



## kargash (26. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> die meisten bands waren doch glaube ich amerikanische bands verschteht ihr das über haubt? also ich kenne viele die keinwort engl können aber hören so was



natürlich hört man musik auch musik die man nicht versteht
aber ich zu meinem teil lege viel wert auf die texte und ich verstehe auch das meiste,wenn nicht gibt es  songtexte im internet

nightwish haben zum beispiel mal ein finnisches lied geschrieben,das finde ich auch klasse obwohl ich kein wort verstehe
aber alle englischen texte verstehe ich,zumindest die meisten


----------



## Kainy (27. Oktober 2007)

SLIPKNOT

LINKIN PARK 

KoRn


----------



## Nurlo (27. Oktober 2007)

Natürlich ist Cannibal Corpse Metal, es ist halt Death Metal aber trotzdem is es Metal. Es haben relativ wenige normale Metal-Bands aufgezählt aber die gehören halt trotzdem zu Metal.

mfg Nurlo


----------



## drummen (27. Oktober 2007)

Kainy schrieb:


> SLIPKNOT
> 
> LINKIN PARK
> 
> KoRn




Mit Abstand der lustigste Post im ganzen Thread


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> die meisten bands waren doch glaube ich amerikanische bands verschteht ihr das über haubt? also ich kenne viele die keinwort engl können aber hören so was



es geht nicht nur um die texte.Du findest 100% auch irgendwelchen spanischen lieder gut (oder was weis ich welche) und hast auch keine Ahnung was die singen.Die Kunst mit den Texten richtige Musik zu machen,oder überhaupt etwas was es noch nicht gibt...

@nurlo:Wie oft hast du denn in deinem post gesagt das Cannibal Corpse metal ist?Death Metal und Metal sind zwei ganz verschiedene Welten.Nur weil da das wort metal vorkommt heist es nicht das es auch metal ist.


----------



## Vreen (27. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Cannibal Corpse ist Death Metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cannibal corpse ist kein metal?


----------



## Vreen (27. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> es geht nicht nur um die texte.Du findest 100% auch irgendwelchen spanischen lieder gut (oder was weis ich welche) und hast auch keine Ahnung was die singen.Die Kunst mit den Texten richtige Musik zu machen,oder überhaupt etwas was es noch nicht gibt...
> 
> @nurlo:Wie oft hast du denn in deinem post gesagt das Cannibal Corpse metal ist?Death Metal und Metal sind zwei ganz verschiedene Welten.Nur weil da das wort metal vorkommt heist es nicht das es auch metal ist.




death metal ist also kein metal?
dann ist wohl ein brotmesser auch kein messer


----------



## Kurator (27. Oktober 2007)

Hmm so auf die Schnelle:

Extol
Tourniquet
Mortification
Immortal Souls
Slechtvalk
Deuteronomium
Saviour Machine
Lengsel
Metanoia
Vake Vandering
Lament
Morphia

mfg Kurator

ps: lohnen sich alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> death metal ist also kein metal?
> dann ist wohl ein brotmesser auch kein messer



death metal ist deiner meinung nach metal weil da das wort "metal" inbegriffen ist?Ok nennen wir es Death Rock?Jetzt ist es Rock oder wie?Ihr könnt doch nicht alles in eine Schublade legen


----------



## Vreen (27. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> death metal ist deiner meinung nach metal weil da das wort "metal" inbegriffen ist?Ok nennen wir es Death Rock?Jetzt ist es Rock oder wie?Ihr könnt doch nicht alles in eine Schublade legen




tut man auch nicht,
richtung metal, schublade death metal


echt leute, das ist manchmal nicht zu glauben was hier für theorien aufgestellt werden.
man man man, wenn cannibal corpse kein metal ist, was denn dann?
dann nenn mir doch mal ne "nur" metalband, also keine power, prog, death, black, speed, trash oder sonstwasmetal, sondern eine METALband ohne alles?


----------



## kargash (27. Oktober 2007)

drummen schrieb:


> Mit Abstand der lustigste Post im ganzen Thread


das stimmt ist halt nu metal^^
power metal ist eh am geilsten
deutschland 4 power metal


----------



## Skrolk (27. Oktober 2007)

X-Japan!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine absolute lieblings-metalband.....musikalisch einfach nur erhaben ^^
gesang ist allerdings nicht jedermans sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten lind Guardian, Metallica....um noch 2 bekanntere Bands zu nennen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutgeil o__o (27. Oktober 2007)

*Eisregen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomandir (28. Oktober 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> Also meine lieblings Metal-bands sind:
> 
> Nightwish
> Amon Amarth
> ...



hmmm.. also mein Lieblings Metallband is mein Ehering^^ schön glänzend mit gelb- und Weissgold ... wirklich hübsch ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W3ihnachtsmann (28. Oktober 2007)

slipknot ^^


----------



## Ninjafutzi (28. Oktober 2007)

Ensiferum
Týr
InExtremo
Sonic Syndicate
Blind Guardian
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
Dragonforce
Anthrax

um ein paar zu nennen ^^

So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## Destilatus (28. Oktober 2007)

Also me : 

Slipknot ( bin großer Fan von ihnen )

Caliban 

Stone Sour

Eisregen 

Paintful Existance




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (28. Oktober 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> Was sind eure lieblings Bands??
> Metalcore ist kein Metal!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was genau darf man denn dann posten? Metalcore nicht, Death Metal schon, Black Metal auch noch, Emocore mal überhaupt nicht, screamo und hardcore gleich dreimal nicht...wobei Thrash wieder okay ist? - und nebenher muss man noch aufpassen, dass man nicht über die ganzen offenen Schubladen stolpert...
Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich mag dieses elitäre "not true enough!" - Gehabe irgendwie nicht so gern.

Anyway, in dem Fall bleiben bei mir wohl nur Machine Head, Bumblefoot, Anthrax und Tool übrig (wobei ich mich schwer tu Tool genretechnisch auf eine musikalische Ebene mit kopflosen Skalen-shreddern zu stellen. Und eigentlich ist das wohl auch gar kein echter Metal, wat weiß ich).

Grüße


----------



## LittleFay (28. Oktober 2007)

Sind Metallica noch Metal? Wenn ja -

Metallica
Angra
Helloween
Brainstorm
Subway to Sally
Schandmaul
In Extremo
...
Cradle of Filth
Six Feet Under
Children of Bodom
Nightwish

Edit: Warum sollte Death Metal denn kein Metal sein? Für mich gehören in die Kategorie "Metal" eher nicht die New-Metal-Bands wie System of a Down (welche ich aber sehr mag)... Aber Ansichtssache. Jedenfalls: Der Bereich "Metal" hat viele Unterkategorien... Ob nun Death, Black, Power, Heavy... Ist doch gerade das Schöne, dass Metal so eine große Spannbreite hat? Also nicht streiten, Cannibal Corpse machen Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (28. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Edit: Warum sollte Death Metal denn kein Metal sein? Für mich gehören in die Kategorie "Metal" eher nicht die New-Metal-Bands wie System of a Down (welche ich aber sehr mag)... Aber Ansichtssache. Jedenfalls: Der Bereich "Metal" hat viele Unterkategorien... Ob nun Death, Black, Power, Heavy... Ist doch gerade das Schöne, dass Metal so eine große Spannbreite hat? Also nicht streiten, Cannibal Corpse machen Metal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja Aber Black Metal hat ja mit dem klassischen (heavy) Metal musikalisch genauso viel/wenig gemeinsam, wie das bei Metalcore, Screamo oder was auch immer der Fall ist. Deswegen war ich etwas verwundert über die explizite Ablehnung von Metalcore im Einstiegspost.


----------



## LittleFay (28. Oktober 2007)

Slit schrieb:


> Naja Aber Black Metal hat ja mit dem klassischen (heavy) Metal musikalisch genauso viel/wenig gemeinsam, wie das bei Metalcore, Screamo oder was auch immer der Fall ist. Deswegen war ich etwas verwundert über die explizite Ablehnung von Metalcore im Einstiegspost.


Nun ja, HEAVY Metal ist ja auch wieder eine speziellere Richtung - Metal umfasst halt alle möglichen Unterbereiche.
Metalcore müsste man theoretisch auch mit einbeziehen, so wie Death und Black - sonst hätte der TE explizit "Heavy Metal" schreiben müssen.

Ps: Wobei mir grad auffällt, dass der TE auch Amon Amarth mit in seine Liste genommen hat. Die kann man ja nun auch wirklich nicht dem klassischen Metal zuordnen.
Also völlig egal, postet doch alle was ihr wollt, auch Metalcore oder Linkin Park *grins*


----------



## Simoman (28. Oktober 2007)

ALsooooo

As I lay Dying
Sepultura
Darkest Hour
Grindcore, Cybercore, Hardcore, usw...


----------



## Slit of Arthas (29. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Also völlig egal, postet doch alle was ihr wollt, auch Metalcore oder Linkin Park *grins*


Alexisonfire
Comeback kid
This is hell
Tool
The Fall of Troy
Underoath
36 Crazyfists
Boys night out
funeral for a friend


----------



## Isegrim (29. Oktober 2007)

Zwar schon ein paar Jährchen her, aber ab und zu höre ich sie immer noch gern.
Six Feet Under [Warpath, Maximum Violence, Graveyard Classics]
Fear Factory [Demanufacture, Obsolete, Digimortal, Archetype]
Blind Guardian [Nightfall in Middle-Earth]
Pantera [Cowboys from Hell]
( Motörhead [We are Motörhead] )


----------



## Door81 (29. Oktober 2007)

Abigor
Gorgoroth
Death
Typ O Negative
Iron Maiden
Marilyn Manson
Black Sabbath (nur die Ozzy-Jahre)
Paradise Lost
Amon Amarth
System of a Down
Soufly
Coheed & Cambria
Subway to Sally
Immortal
Rammstein
In Flames
Endstille
Eisregen

so relativ viel aus allen Metal/Rocksparten, gern auch mal bissl Chicago Blues, Raggae und etwas Elektronik ala Björk ansonsten im Metal/Rockbereich alles bis auf Eunuchen und Trällerelsen-Sachen mit kleinen Ausnahmen.

Btw. die Streitigkeiten ala "ist nicht Metal" ist sowas von schwachsinnig...keine Ahnung wann der Blödsinn aufkam, aber vor einigen Jahren noch war alles für Mettaler ganz einfach "Metal" und die andere Spielart wurde mindestens toleriert, weil Metal einfach Metal is und das sich nicht nur mittels Musik auszeichnet sondern noch einiges mehr dazu gehört...


----------



## Bazdash (29. Oktober 2007)

Meine Lieblingsmetal-Bands:

Metallica
Iron Maiden
Savatage
Judas Priest
Motörhead
Dragonforce
Alice Cooper
Celtic Frost
Ac/DC (obwohl das eigentlich zu Hardrock gehört)
Shakra


----------



## Defmaster (29. Oktober 2007)

Manowar (für mich die geilste Band)
Dragonforce 
Hammerfall
Sonata Arctica
Iron Maiden
JBO
Motörhead (auch wenn sie selber sagen sie spielen R'n'R)
Rhapsody of Fire
Lordi (auch wieder ne Frage obs Hardrock oder schon Metal ist...)

Und noch paar andere die ich ab und zu höre.

Bei mir kommt's drauf an, dass ich den Text verstehe, mit gegröllten etc. kann ich nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Katafalk (29. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich mag ich solche Themen nicht, mache aber aus Langeweile trotzdem mal mit.

Dissection
Primordial
Minas Morgul
Die ap. Reiter (die alten Scheiben)
Dark Fortress
Enslaved
Equilibrium
Aaskereia
Nocte Obducta
Tribes of Cain
Cataract
Immolation
Necrophagist
Dying Fetus
The Gathering
Summoning
Bathory
...
usw


----------



## MasotasNeL (29. Oktober 2007)

METALLICA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Iron Maiden
Hammerfall
Manowar
Linkin Park xD
AC/DC
Nightwish
(Evanescence)


----------



## Atraxxas (29. Oktober 2007)

Kan man Bring me the Horizon als Metal-band zählen oder wär das dann auch schon wieder Post-Hardcore oder Metalcore?


----------



## WeiRdKaktuS (30. Oktober 2007)

>Amon Amarth
>Ensiferum
>Finntroll
>Therion
>Behemoth
>In Flames
>Eisregen
>Wintersun
>Kalmah




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikkeyDee (30. Oktober 2007)

Von dem ganzen New Metal Kram halte ich persönlich nicht mehr all zu viel. Ich bevorzuge doch lieber die alten Gurus.

Motörhead
Sepultura
Slayer
Sodom


----------



## maggus (30. Oktober 2007)

Oh ja, vor allem Motörhead ist richtig feiner Stoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner Playliste stehen vor allem:

Manowar
Motörhead
Iron Maiden
Helloween
Hammerfall
Judas Priest
U.D.O.
Accept
Blind Guardian
Black Label Society
Saxon
Sonata Arctica
Iced Earth
Demons & Wizards

(Noch einiges mehr, aber meistens vereinzelte Alben oder Tracks)


----------



## cridi (30. Oktober 2007)

ich hoer zwar ned so viel metal .. eher punk ...und wenn metal dann die band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





iron maiden 

METALLICA

und

nightwish.. <<nur 1 lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss


----------



## nin888 (4. November 2007)

dieser tread is irgendwie geil wie da diese ich bin true und die anderen nicht und diedie das hören was sie gerne hören aufeinandertreffen
wenn ihr nur matalbands aufzählen wollt geht das doch garnicht weil die gerne dieser bands sich mit der zeit auch ändern bsp slipknot von trash zu nu-metal, slbst auf einem album können verschiedene genres vertretten sein 

meine favoriten:
ministry
soulfly
carnivore(sehr geil)
Children Of Bodom
Cradle Of Filth
white zombie-rob zombie


----------



## BloodyEyes (4. November 2007)

Static-X und Soad sind zur Zeit bei mir hoch im Kurs. 
Alternativ Misfits aber die kann man streng gesehen nicht als Metal Band einordnen.


----------



## architect (5. November 2007)

Da gibt's einiges - um mal nur wenige zu nennen:

Heaven Shall Burn
All Shall Perish
As Blood Runs Black
Suicide Silence 
Through The Eyes Of The Dead
Unearth
Cataract
Maroon
Caliban
Deadlock 
Neaera 
As We Fight
Walls Of Jericho


----------



## Niaal (5. November 2007)

Hi@ll

Is doch ganz einfach...

Dragonforce
Apokalyptischen Reiter
In Extremo
In Flames
System of a Down
Static X
Kalmah
Hammerfall

MFG Niaal


----------



## Stegie99 (6. November 2007)

Mertal ist zwar cool aber auf die dauer halt ich das net aus!
und ich weiß net ob das metal ist aber meine lieblingsbands sind: disturbed
                                                                                              Killswitch engage



_weil ich dauernd diebspiele poste hab ich nun nen ban auf lebenszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Stegie99 (6. November 2007)

Mertal ist zwar cool aber auf die dauer halt ich das net aus!
und ich weiß net ob das metal ist aber meine lieblingsbands sind: disturbed
                                                                                              Killswitch engage

Bitte kleine "Klick auf meinen link" Posts, Gruß Tikume


----------



## Sibob (6. November 2007)

Erstmal cooler Thread. Paar Bands kannte ich garnicht, die aber nach ersten eindrücken von YouT ganz höhrenswert sind.

Ich füge mal noch paar an die ich unteranderem auch gerne höhre und hier in der Liste (glaube ich) noch nicht enthalten waren.


- Thousand Foot Krutch
- Spineshank

Und nicht zu vergessen
- Annihilator
- Danzig


MfG
Sibob


----------



## Haxxler (6. November 2007)

Children of Bodom
Ektomorf
DevilDriver
Machine Head
System of a Down

Meine Top 5 zur Zeit.


----------



## Darkgaara (7. November 2007)

meine favs: okay wird einen etwas längere Liste:

Aborted
Abscess
All Shall Perish
Anal Cunt   (Grindcore/Noisecore)
Baphomet
Behemoth
Belphegor
Benighted
Black Sabbath
Bluttaufe
Broken Hope
Brujeria 
Burzum
Cannibal Corpse 
Carcass
Cradle of Filth
Darkthrone
Death
Debauchey
Deicide
Devildriver
Eisblut
Eisregen
Exhumed
Grabnebelfürsten
Gorgoroth
Immolation
Inhumanity (Metal/Grindcore)
Kataklysm
Kreator 
Legion of the Damned
Metallica
Napalm Death (Grindcore)
Ravensblood
Rotten sound 
Satyricon
Six Feet Under
September Murder
Slayer
Svartahird
Vaginal Jesus

also eher in die Richtung des Death und Blackmetals

sonst auch noch White Trash Sachen,wie

Pitbullfarm
Blood for Blood
Mad Sin (eher Psychobilly)


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

eigentlich nicht der metal-typ, aber wenn schon dann DANZIG. fand elvis immer gut.


----------



## Huntara (10. November 2007)

Only Metallica  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (10. November 2007)

- Blind Guadrian
- frühe Nightwish
- frühe Metallica
- Lacuna Coil
- Tristania
- Finntroll
- Edguy
- etc...


----------



## Littleheroe (10. November 2007)

soil, disturbed


----------



## Hernwhaga (11. November 2007)

scheiss metal


----------



## Alpax (11. November 2007)

keine lust auf alphabetisch ..

Bounz the Ball, in Flames, Mnemic, Killswitch Engage, Coal Chamber, Taproot, Three Days Grace, Boysetsfire, Sevendust, Ill Nino, Dog Fashion Disco, Stone Sour, Mushroomhead, Mudvayne, Fear Factory, Clawfinger, Pantera, Prodigy, Metallica, Disturbed, Chimaira, Soulfly, Gorerotted, Belphegor, Sick of it All, Opeth, KoRn (bevor Brian ging), Static-X, Limp Bizkit (hör ich gern bei wow^^),  



die Reihenfolge hat keine Bedeutung
welche Unterkategorie (Alt, Black, Nu usw.) ich höre hängt davon ob a) wie ich drauf bin und b) was ich gerade mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (12. November 2007)

Caliban
Heaven Shall Burn
Hammerfall
bisl Slipknot
From Autmn to Ashes
und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. November 2007)

Metallica(Me = eingebluteter Metallica Fan, wenns in der Schweiz doch Konzerte geben würde*LEEEECHHHZ*)

Rammstein:O

Hammerfall

Soil so n bissl

und nu hauen mich alle :O Ich find Schandmaul und Nightwish auch geilo, ich glaub die gehen in das gleiche Musikstilmässige oder?

Und die Onkelz(Metal halt:O)


----------



## Falkir (14. November 2007)

Subway to Sally
In Extremo
Ensiferum
Rammstein
Apocalyptische Reiter
Hammerfall
Armon Amath
Rise Against


----------



## LónêWòlf (14. November 2007)

Meine MetalBand ist APOCALYPTICA!!!!!!!!!! (Wird auch als Cellorock bezeichnet)


----------



## K0l0ss (14. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> scheiss metal



Omg...verzieh dich am besten wieder in deinen Sandkasten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jap...@Thoor Schandmaul hat auch ein paar gute Songs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphheus (14. November 2007)

NIGHTWISH 4 EVA !
wünschte nur Tarja wär wieda da *lechz*


----------



## Lurock (14. November 2007)

Dimmu Borgir
Behemoth
Metallica
Rammstein
Blind Guardian
Iron Maiden
Manowar

das sind meiner Meinung nach die "Kings of Metal"!

PS: Mich würde mal interessieren ob von euch auch jmd am 
      Samstag in Krefeld beim "Final-Show-Down 2007" von
       Blind Guardian anwesend war? War ziemlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (15. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dimmu Borgir
> Behemoth
> Metallica
> Rammstein
> ...


ich wollte kommen aber
das war mir zu teuer

weil ich im moment auf einen neuen pc spare


----------



## zwuckl (15. November 2007)

Metallica
Blind Guardian
Judas Priest
Nightwish
Amon Amarth
Stratovarious (oder is das Rock?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Dragonforce

und natürlich

Hammerfall!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir kommen aber auch ständig neue dazu, des ist jetzt mal der neueste Stand!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## kargash (15. November 2007)

ich finde es toll,das es viele leute gibt die hier power metal hören
aber auch pagan und folk metal bleibt zum glück nicht außen vor

www.solarfragment.de ---------------->geile power metal band ausm pott


----------



## Lurock (15. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ich wollte kommen aber
> das war mir zu teuer
> 
> weil ich im moment auf einen neuen pc spare


schade, aber ein neuen pc is auch was dolles.
die 35 euro war die show aber wert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHeretic (15. November 2007)

kurz und knappkann natürlich nciht ALLE auflisten, sondern nur en paar


-mushroomhead
-Eisregen (kann man die als metal zählen? ;> wikipedia meint dark metal)
-disturbed
-slipknot (ganz klar^^)
-six feet under (ja gibt is es auch ne band, nich nur ne serie)
-Marilyn Manson (kein metal - trotzdem geil)

das sind so die absoluten lieblinge
auserdem höhr ich noch:
System of a down
children of bodom
burzum
metallica
rammstein
dimmu borgir
schandmaul
caliban (2-3 lieder only, die dafür aber gern ^^)
und noch viele viele andre


----------



## m@gG0t (17. November 2007)

SLipknot
SLayer
amon amarth
arch enemy
children of bodom
in flames ( ohne "gesang"^^)
stone sour (lässt sich streiten ob metal oda nicht)


----------



## ralonsi (17. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> Also meine lieblings Metal-bands sind:
> 
> Nightwish
> Amon Amarth
> ...





SEPULTURA


----------



## Duphel (17. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> scheiss metal


was soll das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duphel (17. November 2007)

also meine lieblings metal bands sind:
Hammerfall
Blind Guardian
Nightwish
Gamma Ray

und ich hör auch ein wenig AC/DC


----------



## kargash (17. November 2007)

ich hätte nicht gedacht dass der thread so gut ankommt


----------



## Duphel (17. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ich hätte nicht gedacht dass der thread so gut ankommt


Glückwunsch Kargash! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paule1991 (8. Dezember 2007)

METALLICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Children of Bodom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
uvm.^^

WACKEN 2008!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheeta (8. Dezember 2007)

manowar
unheilig


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

S.O.A.D. ^^

standart xD


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Distrubed
Static-X
Metallica
Bullet for my Valentine
Finntroll
uvm...
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (9. Dezember 2007)

finntroll und die alten emperor


----------



## Windkrieg (9. Dezember 2007)

Derzeit tendierts eher in den Sludge/Drone/Doom Bereich, bisschen Black Metal noch dazu...

Acid Bath
Grand Belials Key
SunnO)))
Reverend Bizarre
Kyuss
Bestial Mockery
Eyehategod
Sons of Otis
Bongzilla

etc.


----------



## Cope22 (9. Dezember 2007)

Zur Zeit hör ich eigentlich nur Amon Amarth, Rammstein und Slipknot.
Gibt aber noch genügend andere Bands die geil sind.


----------



## Langmar (10. Dezember 2007)

Lalunah schrieb:


> Linkin Park
> 
> Papa Roach
> 
> Metallica



Naja, Linkin Park is einfach eine Nu-Metal Band. Viele Lieder sind aber laut
iTunes Rock / Altern Rock / Alternative.

Halt in einigen Lieder auch ein bisschen merkwürdig wegen den Rap bzw. Hip Hop Elementen.

Metal is nich immer so mein Ding.
Aber sonst hör ich ab un zu mal:

Nightwish
Stratovarius
Judas Priest


Von was ich wirklich nich viel halte is Death- und Black Metal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG Langmar


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

WACKEN 08

momentan höre ich viele Avantasia,die sind echt geil

Helloween
Edguy
Hammerfall
Manowar
Gamma Ray
Solar Fragment
Stratovarius

THEY CANT STOP US LET EM TRY FOR HEAVY META WE WILL DIE


----------



## Licanin (10. Dezember 2007)

Iron Maiden
Metallica
S.O.A.D
Epica
Rammstein
Korn
Manowar

und noch viele mehr^^


----------



## kargash (11. Dezember 2007)

Licanin schrieb:


> Iron Maiden
> Metallica
> S.O.A.D
> Epica
> ...


epcia ist eine der geilsten bands überhaupt
wer das neue album von denen nicht im schrank stehen hat hat etwas verpasst

das album ist so toll,besser gehts nicht mehr
genau mein geschmack

licanin super geschmack


----------



## Dobby0815 (11. Dezember 2007)

Viiiele gute dabei, ich würd Luca Turilli noch rein nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Also, da wären: Slipknot, Korn, Metallica, Iron Maiden, System of a Down, Bullet for my Valentine, Disturbed, Dope, Devildriver, Machine Head, Pain, Static-X, Spineshank.....und einige andere, die ich aber nicht ins Metal-Genre einreihen würde.


----------



## Sh4zkah (11. Dezember 2007)

Kalmah
Children of Bodom
Cradle of Filth(ja das ist metal)
equilibrium
hm...erstmal fällt mir nicht mehr ein


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

Manowar
Helloween
Running Wild
Blind Guardian


----------



## xxxdrop.deadxxx (15. Dezember 2007)

Also Metal direkt höre ich nicht...außer manche Deathmetalbands sind ganz geil... aber ich höre Deathcore, Metalcore Grindcore usw....
Bands wie:

Bring Me The Horizon
As I Lay Dying
The Black Dahlia Murder
As Blood Runs Black
Beneath The Sky 
Annotations Of An Autopsy etc. 
alle Musikrichtungen mit "core" am Ende undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wir sind doch eine Familie. Wir Metaler, Hardcorer oder was auch immer. =)


----------



## Firithmorgulion (15. Dezember 2007)

crematory
arch enemy
panzerchrist


----------



## Alanium (15. Dezember 2007)

Sonata Arctica (hoffe, is' so richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Apocalyptica
Fear Factory
Life of Agony (das Album "River Runs Red")
HIM (obwohl, is' das überhaupt noch Metal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## kargash (15. Dezember 2007)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sonata Arctica (hoffe, is' so richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du sonata artica gut findest kommst du doch auch zum wacken oder??


----------



## Kwax (16. Dezember 2007)

Soulfly, Rammstein, Sepultura, RHCP, Slipknot, Korn, Superjoint Ritual, System of a Down, Killswitch Engage, RATM, Disturbed, Machine Head, Nirvana, Ill Nino und einiges anderes noch sowie einige Sachen aus dem Gothic Bereich. Mache mir da aber nicht so große Gedanken drüber.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Soulfly, Rammstein, Sepultura, RHCP, Slipknot, Korn, Superjoint Ritual, System of a Down, Killswitch Engage, RATM, Disturbed, Machine Head, Nirvana, Ill Nino und einiges anderes noch sowie einige Sachen aus dem Gothic Bereich. Mache mir da aber nicht so große Gedanken drüber.


Nirvana ist Metal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nirvana ist Grunge!
....

PS: Mist, dabei hab ich mir doch vorgenommen heute mal nicht zu nörgeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nirvana ist Metal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nehm' ich mir auch immer vor. Hält aber nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (16. Dezember 2007)

Ihr Erbsenzähler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es danach geht, sind die Peppers auch kein Metal trotzdem hab ich sie dazu gezählt. Wär ja sinnlos einen extra Thread für alle Unterformen zu eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, schwierig:

Black Metal:
Dimmu Borgir
Behemoth
Gorgoroth
Nagelfar

English Wave Metal:
Iron Maiden

Heavy Metal:
Metallica
Rammstein

Death Metal:
Sodom

Power Metal:
Blind Guardian
Hammerfall


so in etwa... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (17. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park, wenn man das schon in die Kategorie Metal packen kann. Kenne mich da nicht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die höre ich gerne. Metallica hat natürlich ein paar gute Songs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lurock: Ich kann bei dir LaFee nicht finden!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> Hört jemand auch Folk oder Pagan metal??
> 
> Hat wer noch Undergroundbands die einen Klick wert wären??
> 
> Werde ich euch nächstes Jahr auf dem Wacken sehen??



Ja, Folk und Pagan Metal höre ich auch... 

Ja, Midwinter ist ne gute Band, weiß allerdings gerade die Seite nicht. (Black Metal)

Klar, Wacken muss immer sein ^^


Lieblingsbands wären da folgende:

Metallica (die alten!)
Amon Amarth
Finntroll
Eisregen
Burzum
Gorgoroth
Behemoth
Belphegor
Dimmu Borgir
Children of Bodom
Nargaroth
Darkthrone
Satyricon
Endstille
Mayhem
Immortal
Venom
..... Einfach zu viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (17. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Ihr Erbsenzähler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die peppers sind auch mal sowas von überhaupt garkein metal,
wie banane kann man sein


----------



## Vreen (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, schwierig:
> 
> Black Metal:
> Dimmu Borgir
> ...




sodom is trash metal


----------



## NynJahrio (17. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom
Slayer
Metallica
Machine Head
Sonata Arctica
Amon Amarth
Blind Guardian
Cradle of Filth, hab sie live @ metalcamp 07 gesehn( die waren grauenhaft würde Klitschko sagen)
In Flames

das sind nur einige von vielen...

Greetz


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

hatt denn keiner jbo geschrieben?
das hätte ich echt erwartet


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> hatt denn keiner jbo geschrieben?
> das hätte ich echt erwartet



Jbo ist doch Fun-Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> sodom is trash metal


Laut dem Film: "Metal - A Headbanger`s Journey" zählt das schon zu Death Metal,
aber Death Metal liegt ja ziemlich nah an Thrash, bzw. entstand Death Metal aus Thrash Metal...

-th, -th, -th, -th.... *knotenausderzungelöst*


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Laut dem Film: "Metal - A Headbanger`s Journey" zählt das schon zu Death Metal,
> aber Death Metal liegt ja ziemlich nah an Thrash, bzw. entstand Death Metal aus Thrash Metal...
> 
> -th, -th, -th, -th.... *knotenausderzungelöst*





man kanns wenn nicht an der musik an der stimmung die die band verbreitet unterscheiden,
ist es eher witzig, locker und animierend ist es trash,
sind alle schwarz gekleidet, die songs gegen nur über nekrophilie und ähnliches und alle gucken böse ist es death metal.

im fall von sodom ist es definitiv trash metal, ihre offizielle webside hat auch den untertitel german trash metal band


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> man kanns wenn nicht an der musik an der stimmung die die band verbreitet unterscheiden,
> ist es eher witzig, locker und animierend ist es trash,
> sind alle schwarz gekleidet, die songs gegen nur über nekrophilie und ähnliches und alle gucken böse ist es death metal.
> 
> im fall von sodom ist es definitiv trash metal, ihre offizielle webside hat auch den untertitel german trash metal band


Der Stil ist nicht unbedingt das Entscheidende, aber hier hast du wohl recht, obwohl man
von manchen Liedern (Texten) was anderes behaupten kann, aber das sind halt Ausnahmen!


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

wenn schon dann der doktor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> im fall von sodom ist es definitiv trash metal, ihre offizielle webside hat auch den untertitel german trash metal band


Wenn du schon so drauf bestehst dann schreib's doch auch richtig ;>
Es heißt T*h*rash-Metal, von thrash wie schlagen/prügeln/dreschen nicht von trash wie Müll.

Ist zwar nie ganz exakt, aber wen's interessiert der kann ja auf den last.fm Link in meiner Signatur klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riot77 (19. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so drauf bestehst dann schreib's doch auch richtig ;>
> Es heißt T*h*rash-Metal, von thrash wie schlagen/prügeln/dreschen nicht von trash wie Müll.



vielen dank...ohne worte soviel klugscheißerei und dann sowas..ohne worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



net krumm nehmen...aber bissie tiefer stapeln bringts auch mal^^


----------



## nalcarya (19. Dezember 2007)

riot77 schrieb:


> vielen dank...ohne worte soviel klugscheißerei und dann sowas..ohne worte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja was denn, es ist doch so. Wie hätt ichs denn sonst sagen sollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (19. Dezember 2007)

Nightwish
Hammerfall
Tarot
Sonata Arctica
Lacuna Coil
u.v.m.


----------



## Alanium (20. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> wenn du sonata artica gut findest kommst du doch auch zum wacken oder??



Ne, leider nicht, ihr wisst ja, wie Eltern sein können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (20. Dezember 2007)

Nargaroth
Burzum
Gorgoroth
Slikoth
Marduk
Arch Enemy
Slipknot


;-)


----------



## Saytan (20. Dezember 2007)

Meine Favoriten:
1.Disturbed
2.Blind Guardian
3.Nightwish
4.Hammerfall
5.Iron Maiden
6.Subway to sally
7.Manowar
8.Godsmack


Meine Persönliche Top-9^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thip (20. Dezember 2007)

AC/DC
Amon Amarth
Blind Guardian
Disturbed
In Extremo( gut is Mittelalterrock)
In Flames
Knorkator (gut auch kein Richtiges Metal, aber geil^^)


----------



## Katafalk (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich frage mich teilweise wie einige hier echte BM Bands auflisten können, und gleich darunter noch Sliknot oder so ein Scheiss setzen. BM ist eben doch zur Hure geworden..


----------



## Vallar (22. Dezember 2007)

meine momentanen favs sind:

Wolfchant (beste paganband ever!!!)
Marduk
Waking the Cadaver
Guttural Secrete
Nordfront (darf man die hier überhaupt nennen Oo ist nichma metal, egal^^)
benighted
XIV Dark Centuries ( auch geiles paganzeug)
Manegarm (auch^^)
heorot ( jaa bin momentan aufn pagan trip^^)
Job for a Cowboy (DOOM EP, nicht das neue, das ist doof^^)
SikFuk
heinous killings
Cuntgrinder
Ensiferum

joar und noch mehr ^^ ist immer unterschiedlich was grade meine favband ist hrhr ;D


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. Januar 2008)

Goth, Dark Wave, Power-, Death-, Viking-, Blackmetal etc. sind da im allgemeinen meine Favoriten.

Nightwish (Wuhuuu 29.02.2008 in Zürich!!)

Amon Amarth (Einfach nur unbeschreiblich gut!)

Children of Bodom

Xandria (schwärm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

In Extremo (sie waren live in Gampel im August 2007 zu sehen. Live gibt es nicht viel bessere Bands.)

Mantus (für die schlechteren Zeiten)

Hammerfall 

Within Temptation

Evanescence

Dimmu Borgir

Finntroll

Lordi (sind auch ganz nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ja die Bands sind meine eigentlichen Favoriten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. Januar 2008)

Sorry Doppelpost...

Aber hab Wacken vergessen zu erwähnen. Auch wenn ich ja eigentlich Schweizer bin, lohnt es sich dieses Jahr auf alles Fälle.

Nightwish und CoB werden spielen, das darf man nicht verpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (3. Januar 2008)

emmm 

Böhse Onkelz
Rammstein
Hammerfall
spirit of fire...wenn das noch zu metal gehöhrt ka


----------



## Ähmm (5. Januar 2008)

Aggro Berlin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








Ob das ne gute Idee war?


----------



## Ähmm (5. Januar 2008)

Aggro Berlin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








Ob das ne gute Idee war?


----------



## Ähmm (5. Januar 2008)

Aggro Berlin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








Ob das ne gute Idee war?


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Aggro Berlin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Dreifachpost

2. Wenn du denkst die Bonsaimännchen da wären Metaller,
ist meine Geringschätzung jetzt dein!


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Aggro Berlin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Extra hier angemeldet um zu flamen oder war das nur ein versehen?Falls das zweite dann verzeih ich es dir mal^^

Aber seit wann ist Aggro Berlin Metall?Und ich dachte Aggro Berlin währe en Studio in Berlin die nur die Rapper unterstützen als platten rausbringen usw?


----------



## TheHappyEmo (5. Januar 2008)

>>In Flames<<


----------



## Metalizer (5. Januar 2008)

Sabaton

Schandmaul

Manowar

Blind Guardian

Metallica

IM

Edguy

Apo Reiter

ach und noch viele andere =)


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Frisch dazu gekommen:

Coal Chamber - leider haben sie sich aufgelöst, doch der damalige Sänger ist zu Devildriver gewechselt, eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands.

<3 Dez Fafara


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Päh, der Dreck da oben geht nichtmehr.

Guuut, wenn ihr meint.

*Iron Maiden*



Brainstorm
HammerFall
Blind Guradian
Megaherz
Rammstein
Opeth
Anathema
System Of A Down (?)


----------



## Ähmm (10. Januar 2008)

Euch is klar das ich mit Aggro Berlin nur ein Witzlein reißen wollte oder?


Ausserdem planen die wirklich eine Metal Band zu gründen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Euch is klar das ich mit Aggro Berlin nur ein Witzlein reißen wollte oder?
> Ausserdem planen die wirklich eine Metal Band zu gründen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Link will ich sehen...


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Euch is klar das ich mit Aggro Berlin nur ein Witzlein reißen wollte oder?
> Ausserdem planen die wirklich eine Metal Band zu gründen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Net wirklich oder?


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

hässlich genug sind die jungz


----------



## Vakeros (11. Januar 2008)

meine lieblings Metal-Bands sind
1.Disturbed
2.Nightwish
3.Godsmack(is das Metal)
4.Papa Roach
5.Linkin Park


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Godsmack würd ich eher in Hard Rock einordnen.


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Januar 2008)

Black Label Society
Metallica (die ersten 5 Alben)
Slayer
Ozzy Osbourne
Orbituary
Morbid Angel
Manowar
eigentlich alle =)


----------



## psychomuffin (11. Januar 2008)

Subway to Sally (MittelalterMetal oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hasse diese kategorien)
Samsas Traum (Blackmetal?)
Opeth
Slipknot
Stone Sour
Children of Bodom
Ayreon
Eisregen & Eisblut


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<3

Geiiiiileee (?)Metal(?) Band!


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metal? bep? Ne...eher nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Das ist sicher keine Metal-Band!


----------



## -MH-Elron (11. Januar 2008)

Die alten Metallica
Iron Maiden
Ayreon
Heaven shall burn
Stratovarius (vor der "Reunion")

Jeweils meine Nummer 1 des Subgenres^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> *Subway to Sally (MittelalterMetal oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das nennt man Folk/Metal. Auf ihrem ersten Album war es größtenteils Folk. Doch schon ein klein wenig später haben sie angefangen, immer mehr Metal einzubauen.

Bei mir hinzu gekommen:

Cataract (Hardcore)
Coal Chamber (Nu Metal)


----------



## Ciliu (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hör seit nunmehr 3 Tagen fast garkein
Death und Black Metal mehr,
nur noch Pagan...

nebenbei darf sich Finntroll noch morgens nach dem 
Aufstehen in die Runde schmeißen, CD 2 Lied 10
*titelvergessenhab*

Edt:

Völligbuffed, schicke neue Signatur, gefällt mir!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Thx, gestern mit GIMP geschnipselt.


----------



## Lonith (12. Januar 2008)

also ich hör momentan am liebsten:

-Nile
-Vader
-Entombed
-Amon Amarth
-Cannibal Corpse
-Slayer
-Suffocation


----------



## Isthos (12. Januar 2008)

Motörhead ist das einzigste was ich von den meisten hier kenne und auch höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG


----------



## gottdrak (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist sicher keine Metal-Band!



Was du nicht sagst oO, gestern mit Stephen Hawkings geduscht?


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Was du nicht sagst oO, gestern mit Stephen Hawkings geduscht?


Boah, wer hat dir denn in den Kaffee geschissen?
Black Eyed Peas ist ganz sicher keine Metal-Band!
Außerdem nerven deine Kommentare mittlerweile
noch mehr als meine!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, wer hat dir denn in den Kaffee geschissen?
> Black Eyed Peas ist ganz sicher keine Metal-Band!
> *Außerdem nerven deine Kommentare mittlerweile
> noch mehr als meine!*



Da muss ich zustimmen. Ist ja fast so schlimm wie Vreen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen. Ist ja fast so schlimm wie Vreen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Quatsch, mit Vreen kann man diskutieren und seine Kommentare sind sinnvoll und vertreten eine vernünftige Meinung! Das kann man von gottdrak nicht behaupten.


----------



## gottdrak (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen. Ist ja fast so schlimm wie Vreen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein weiterer Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


Bemerkst du nicht wie dumm du dastehst?
Du bringst selten Sinnvolles zu einer Sache
bei und flamest oft. In den Augen aller anderen
siehst du glaub ich schon ziemlich dumm aus...


----------



## gottdrak (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bemerkst du nicht wie dumm du dastehst?
> Du bringst selten Sinnvolles zu einer Sache
> bei und flamest oft. In den Augen aller anderen
> siehst du glaub ich schon ziemlich dumm aus...



Und? Who cares? Man hat hier keine Verpflichtungen auch nur einen sinnvollen Satz zu Posten.
Und deine Meinung ist mir so wayne wie sonst was.
Wenn ich was sinnvolles Poste dann sicher nicht in diesem Buffed Forum, warum auch?
Und, wie schön oben angetönt, who the fuck cares.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (12. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich wenige:

III
Craft
Shining
Ad Hominem
Luror
~~~

Jo das wars, ich finde nicht, dass man viele Bands haben kann, die man gerne und oft hört (=Lieblingsbands). Die oben genannten Bands spiegeln keineswegs das Spektrum an Bands, die ich höre, wider.


----------



## kargash (27. Januar 2008)

Jede Menge Power Metal,

Hail to Manowar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Other Bands play...Manowar KILLS!!!!



BTW: Unterstützt meine Anti-Emo Kampagne


----------



## kargash (3. März 2008)

Habe was neues Entdeckt

Varg die sind mal mega geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (3. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Link will ich sehen...



Bitte sehr http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mkfqGE7YWdo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (3. März 2008)

Im Bereich Metal:

Killswitch Engage
Slipknot
...halt die ganze Kommerzscheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War letztens das erste mal aufm Thrash-Metal Konzert....Ich hatte Angst.....war aber ganz nett. Der Sänger von Destruction (Schmier oder so..) hat mich und mein Bruder mit in den Backstage-Breich genommen...kannte den nichmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..aber egal Alkohol war umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Bitte sehr http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mkfqGE7YWdo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erm, das nennst du Metal? Das nennst du Band?

Mal vom musikalischen Vermögen des Sängers abgesehen....


----------



## nalcarya (4. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm, das nennst du Metal? Das nennst du Band?
> 
> Mal vom musikalischen Vermögen des Sängers abgesehen....


Metal würd ich das auch nicht nennen. Wie genau man das definieren kann weiß ich aber auch nicht Oo

Rein musikalisch find ich's ehrlich gesagt auch ganz okay. Nix herausragendes, recht einfaches Geblubber eigentlich, aber in meinen Ohren ertragbar (im Gegensatz zu dem was die sonst fabrizieren). Und zum Gesang: nun ja, eigentlich ist es ja gar nicht sooo schlecht. Ich hab da gerade im Black-/Thrash-Metal Bereich schon wesentlich schlimmeres gehört. Der Text ist dann wiederum aber absolut dämlich und macht all das positive was ich arüber zu sagen hatte zunichte ;>


----------



## Koronis (4. März 2008)

Ich habe zwar die letzten 3 Seiten übersprungen  abe ich glaube bisher hat keiner alle meiner top Favoriten genannt.

Amorphis
Blind Guardian
Children of Bodom
Demons & Wizards (Absolut Geniales Fantasy Betontes Projekt von Hansi Kürsch und John Schaffer)
Ensiferum
Iced Earth (alles vor dem neuen Sänger)
In Extremo
In Flames
Iron Maiden
Krieger 
(zwar noch sehr neu aber immerhin schon supporter für InEx gewesen und dieses jahr für Nightwish in 
Deutschland)
Leaves Eyes
Lordi (Besonders gut ist das Album The Monsterican Dream)
Man o War
Nightwish
Norther (geniale Finnische Band, ähnelt ein wenig CoBHC in frühen tagen)
Soil
Soilwork
Stormwarrior
Subway to Sally
Suidakra (gute deutsche Metalband)
Therion
Tyr
Within Temptation
Xandria
X Japan (Hide`s hervorragendes Gitarrenspiel ist auch heute noch Berauschend)

Das ist gerade alles was mir mit ein bisschen nachdenken eingefallen ist oder grade aus der Sammlung ins Auge springt.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich auch dieses Jahr Wacken!

mfg Koronis


----------



## Ähmm (4. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm, das nennst du Metal? Das nennst du Band?
> 
> Mal vom musikalischen Vermögen des Sängers abgesehen....



Nein ich nen es Hip-Hop,Aggro Berlin nennt es Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradeo (5. März 2008)

sind zwar keine meatel band´s aber wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-CoB

-HSB

-Eyes set to Kill

- Dr. Acula

-Cannibal

-C.C.


----------



## kargash (5. März 2008)

@Gradeo 

das sind Metal Bands

zumindest CoB
und 
Cannibale Corpse

Ich bin momentan auf dem Pagan Trip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag gerne Texte über Heiden und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und vorallem mag ich Met

Erhebt eure Hörner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hail Odin


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

NILE
Amon Amarth
Cradle of Filth

oeeehmmm

ja, das sind so meine grössten favouriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten noch so winzige Undergrundbands von Kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

mal hier kopieren da nox ja nen alten thread gefunden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hör gerne Soil/Rammstein/Inflames/Inextremo/soad/serej takejan (schreibt man den so^^ naja Sänger von Soad halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Metallica und Stratovarius (Von kolege bekommen und find die ganz gut) Hammerfall/Slayer (hat ein paar wenige leider die mir Gefallen) / Slipknot (Auch hier gefallen mir nicht wirklich alle aber hat viele gute) 

Fragt sich wieweit ihr Metal beschreibt. AcDc etc sind für mich eher Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alltime Favorite ist klar SOAD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach Rammstein und Soil. BREAKING ME DOWN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sodele dat wars mal vorerst von mir.


----------



## Shalor (30. Juni 2008)

Finde Noxiel total fies! Hab ihn geflamt per PM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://youtube.com/watch?v=iwYMEpH60Gw Hrhr zieht euch das mal rein! ^^
Wart ihr schon mal bei ner Moshpit?

Hatebreed kannt ich bis jetzt gar nicht aber das ist ja mal echt geil!


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2008)

Cannibal Corpse
Killwhitneydead
The Black Dahlia Murder
Job For A Cowboy
Norma Jean
As Blood Runs Black
Through The Eyes Of The Dead


Geht zwar alles mehr in Richtung Death-/Metalcore, aber grob gesagt, ist es ja die gleiche Richtung. Ansonsten auch mal gerne Slayer oder Dimmu Borgir, kann ich mir aber nicht ununterbrochen anhören.


----------



## luXz (30. Juni 2008)

CoB hör ich sehr gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Finde Noxiel total fies! Hab ihn geflamt per PM!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nox > chara > zam > rest ..

meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nox ist best mod ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wo er recht hat hatter nunmal recht .. sufu 4tl ... eh 4tw


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nox > chara > zam > rest ..


WTF is "chara"? oO


----------



## Shalor (30. Juni 2008)

Das ist der mit LFGirlfriend ^^


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Das ist der mit LFGirlfriend ^^


Der heißt Carcha(roth)... IHR UNWÜRDIGEN!


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

carcha .. weis nicht wiso aber schreib immer chara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja der schildkröten typ halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich habe sehr sehr viele Lieblings-Metal-Bands hab, welche das gerade ist hängt bei mir aber sehr stark von der Stimmung ab. Darum kommen ziemlich viele Genres zusammen.

Amon Amarth
Dark Age
Manowar
Arch Enemy
Ensiferum
Heidevolk
Hackneyed
Sonata Arctica
Turisas
Unleashed
Einherjer
Finntroll
Equiblibrium
Kalmah
Manegarm
Runic
Eluveitie

Also an sich schon mehr Death/Pagan/Folk Metal, aber angefangen hat vor vielen Jahren alles mit Manowar ^^


----------



## Death_Master (30. Juni 2008)

Subway to Sally
Manowar
Dimmu Borgir
Children of Bodom
Iron Maiden
Soilwork
Nightwish
In Flames


----------



## Alanium (30. Juni 2008)

Nightwish
Dead By April
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
Bullet For My Valentine
Apocalyptica
Sonata Arctica
Within Temptation
Eisregen
Finntroll
Sirenia 
Tristania
Lacuna Coil
Anathema




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Juni 2008)

Ist das Peinlich, meine Lieblingsbands überschneiden sich mit dem des Terminators 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
In Flames* <-- absolute Lieblingsband
Dimmu Borgir
Subway
Behemoth
Eisregen
Apo. Reiter
CoB
Dark Tranquillity
Soulfly
Amon Amarth
Finntroll
Anathema
Benediction
Nine Inch Nails

... Die habe ich als CD =)

gibt noch massig andere Bands, dieser werden jedoch im einzelnen sehr selten gehört, im ganzen jeden Tag (einzelen so selten weil es so viele sind!) - die höre ich dann @ youtube + Youtuberipper!


----------



## rEdiC (30. Juni 2008)

Nightwish
Ensiferum
Epica
Within Temptation
Disturbed
Schandmaul
Evanescence
Linkin Park
System of a Down
Böhse Onkelz


----------



## Vanía (30. Juni 2008)

*IN FLAMES* <- Lieblingsband  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
A Day to Remember
Nightwish
Bless the Fall
Eyes set to Kill
Job for a Cowboy
Bullet for my Valentine
Children of Bodom
Heaven Shall Burn
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
Disturbed
Metallica
Within Temptation
Blind Guardian
August Burns Red
Hatebreed
Ensiferum
Mashine Head
Slipknot
Sonic Syndicate
1349

ich glaub das wars.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, Sonic Syndicate habe ich auch vergessen...


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Oh, ich vergaß Evanescence... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (1. Juli 2008)

CoB (Children of Bodom)
in Flames
Canibal Corps
kataklysm
The Haunted
Disturbed
system of a Down
hammerfall

früher auch eisregen kann ich jetzt aber nicht mehr ab


----------



## grimmjow (1. Juli 2008)

Ich nenne einfach mal alle (versteh nicht, wieso Metalcore kein Metal sein soll).

Atreyu (Genre unterscheidet sich beim jeweiligen Album)
All That Remains
Avenged Sevenfold
Caliban
Children of Bodom
Destroy The Runner
Fightstar
In Flames
Dark Tranquillity
Evanescence
Ill Nino
Linkin Park
Papa Roach
u.v.m


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

wenn linkin park und evanessence auch zu metal gehärt dann ist lp meine lieblings band^^
würd das ja nid zu metal zählen aber wie gesagt ist bei jedem anders.
kenne wleche die sagen das übertriebene gebrüll <-- slayer/slipknot sei nur metal rest ist rock und welche die schon fast bis tokio hotel gehen damit ... (ja es gibt sie leider !)


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

*Bullet for my Valentine <- Favourite !*
Children of Bodom
Silverstein
KoRn
SlipKnot
Disturbed
In Flames
Papa Roach

LP sagt ja sie sind Nu-Metal, also denksch mal sind sie das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wewnn ich sie nicht unbedingt zu Metal zählen würde, daher kommen die auch nicht in meienr Liste vor.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> *Bullet for my Valentine <- Favourite !*
> Children of Bodom
> Silverstein
> KoRn
> ...


Pfui, du hörst Nu-Metal!


----------



## Theroas (1. Juli 2008)

Jemand die neue Opeth gekauft?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnte die beste bis jetzt sein.

Und weil hier recht viel dunkles gepostet wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt die wer? Das ist das böseste was ich seit ganz langem gehört habe...

/discuss


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pfui, du hörst Nu-Metal!



Sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Metallica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischbrot (1. Juli 2008)

Nennt mich unwürdig, nennt mich unwissend, aber kann mir einer erklären wo Schandmaul Metal ist oO und wenn ja welches Sub-genre. Ich mag sie ja auch aber Metal? Hmm... bitte um flamefreie Aufklärung, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzgl. Bands:

Slayer
System of a Down
frühes Metallica
Falconer
Disturbed
Motörhead


----------



## Shalor (1. Juli 2008)

Disturbed
Metallica
System of a down
Hatebreed (DAS nenn ich Power Musik oO)
Slipknot
Linkin Park (Given up)
Evanesence (auch wenns nicht unbedingt Metal ist)
Children of Bodom (Follow the Reaper)


P.S: Cannibal Corpse stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalesus (1. Juli 2008)

Metallica
Hammerfall
Rammstein
Disturbed
Amon Amarth



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (1. Juli 2008)

System of a Down
Dead by April  -  uneingetragene Band aus Schweden
Bullet (in alt..)
bisschen von Manowar und Hammerfall...
30 Seconds to Mars
In Flames
Metallica
Children of Bodom
So die Richtung ^^

Ab und zu noch Linkin Park und die alten Songs von Nightwish. Das neue ist mir etwas zu poppig teilweise. Gibt aber auch echt nette Songs, die dem älteren Gothic-angehauchten Style angehören mit Anette.


----------



## Winn (1. Juli 2008)

*- Children of Bodom
- Cradle of Filth
- Dimmu Borgir
- Eisregen
- Amon Amarth
*
mehr sag ich net^^


----------



## rEdiC (1. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn linkin park und evanessence auch zu metal gehärt dann ist lp meine lieblings band^^
> würd das ja nid zu metal zählen aber wie gesagt ist bei jedem anders.
> kenne wleche die sagen das übertriebene gebrüll <-- slayer/slipknot sei nur metal rest ist rock und welche die schon fast bis tokio hotel gehen damit ... (ja es gibt sie leider !)


Also soweit ich weiß ist Linkin Park Nu-Metal gehört also auch dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Nu-Metal ist kein Metal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, dann aktualisiere ich auch mal meine Lieblingsbands....


[*]Absurd
[*]Ad Hominem
[*]Amon Amarth
[*]Burzum
[*]Children Of Bodom
[*]Job For A Cowboy
[*]Metallica
[*]Naglfar
[*]Necrophagist
[*]Slayer
[*]Waking The Cadaver


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß ist Linkin Park Nu-Metal gehört also auch dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LInkin Park macht Trash Metal^^

also laut MTV *Duck und weg*


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

grml

LP macht mittlerweile scheiß musik! das is eher rock/pop als sonst was.... -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> grml
> 
> LP macht mittlerweile scheiß musik! das is eher rock/pop als sonst was.... -.-


brenne ungläubiger wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ok also meine bands sind

Slipknot
Mudvayne
Sonata Arctica
Nightwish
Apokalyptika
Iron Maiden
Linkin Park
Avantasia
Disturbed
Emil Bulls


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> brenne ungläubiger wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Er hat aber Recht! LP ist crap... "Headbangende Hopper" sind das!


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> brenne ungläubiger wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Sagt der, der Apo*c*alypti*c*a mit *k* schreibt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sagt der, der Apo*c*alypti*c*a mit *k* schreibt!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bitte um steinigung


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ach FU LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe 6 jahre lang LP gehört und war am Boden zerstört als "MInutes to Midnight" raus kam -.-

das sind alles weichscheißer geworden.... naja egal

hör grade the sorrow, sind auch ganz ok, kommen aus österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> hör grade the sorrow, sind auch ganz ok, kommen aus österreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endofhope (2. Juli 2008)

nabend^^

mal einige......

-Amon Amarth
-Cavalera Conspiracy
-Devil Driver
-Dry Kill Logic
-Ektomorf
-In Flames
-Pantera
-Finntroll
-Helrunar (deutscher Blackmetal)
-Makle Kfuckle
-Lollipop Lustkill


ahja fährt jemand diese Woche zum With Full Force?

greetz End


----------



## Sinizae (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> LInkin Park macht Trash Metal^^
> 
> also laut MTV *Duck und weg*




Genau DARUM hab ich seit ... *überleg* 7 Jahren kein einziges Mal MTV geschaut? Zumal heißt es THrash nich Trash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Dezember 2008)

*Thread ausgrab*

So einen schönen Thread kann man doch nicht vergammeln lassen...



PS: Linkin Park sind wenn schon Nu und nicht Thrash...


----------



## Rhokan (10. Dezember 2008)

Amon Amarth
Ensiferum
Equilibrium
Korpiklaani
Rammstein
Machine Head
Slipknot
Eluveitie
Slayer
Ektomorf
Excrementory Grindfuckers
Alestorm
Caliban
Satyricon
Heaven Shall Burn

so das wärs... so weit


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2008)

Nach fast einem halben Jahr erlaube ich mir mal eine Aktualisierung...


Ad Hominem
Amon Amarth
Burzum
Dream Theater
Kreator
Metallica

Mehr höre ich im Moment nicht.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Dezember 2008)

Da ich meinen alten last.fm Account nicht zurücksetzen, aber trotzdem einen kompletten Neustart der Statitik wollte, hab ich mir einen neuen Account gemacht :x

http://www.lastfm.de/user/nalcarya


btw heute abend OPETH in Köln, yay! <3


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. Dezember 2008)

Static-X
Axel Rudi Pell
und noch viele andere...

die zwei sind unter meinen favoriten.


----------



## Ishandria (11. Dezember 2008)

Hat noch keiner Soilwork erwähnt? :O
fu :>

Naja...

Soilwork
In Flames
Dimmu Borgir
Cannibal Corpse
...
[wird nachedited wenn ich mein Mp3 playa wiedergefundn hab]


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Linkin Park
In Flames
Rammstein
Metallica

Und halt noch den ganzen Rest.
(Alles was auf ChroniX läuft)


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Dezember 2008)

Eisregen
Eisblut
Arch Enemy
Children of Bodom
Amon Amarth
As I Lay Dying
Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis 
usw.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2008)

Woah, Opeth war so GUT! <3

Aber The Ocean und Cynic, die beiden Vorbands, waren beide auch sehr geil... ich glaub ich muss meine CD-Sammlung mal erweitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (11. Dezember 2008)

Absurd 
Satanic Warmaster
Darkthrone
Minas Morgul
Kampfar
Immortal
Burzum
Gorgoroth
Darkened Nocturn Slaughtercult

... um einige zu nennnen, die auf meinen Playlist lifetime Abo haben!


----------



## Forderz (11. Dezember 2008)

HammerFall
Iron Maiden
In Flames
Amon Amarth
Eisregen
Dimmu Borgir
Children of Bodom
Ensiferum
Gorgoroth
Rammstein

und so halt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (11. Dezember 2008)

Rammstein
Within Temptation
Soilwork
In Flames
Unearth
Korn
Girugämesh
Despairs'Ray
Samael
Emigrate


----------



## Realtec (11. Dezember 2008)

In extremo
Apokalyptische Reiter
und Deathstars

andere metal bands hör ich nicht
bin sonst eher der anti metal typ


----------



## nalcarya (12. Dezember 2008)

In Flames und Godsmack z.B. sind ja auch erwiesenermaßen kein bisschen Metal Mr. "anti metal" Oo


----------



## Realtec (12. Dezember 2008)

entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (12. Dezember 2008)

mh, eigentlich hör ich kein metal, aber 2 Bands mag ich:

Dragonforce
Disturbed 

;D


----------



## Night falls (12. Dezember 2008)

Alestorm
Cruachan
Eluveitie
Heidevolk
Knorkator
Sentenced
Turisas
Turmion Kätilöt
Waylander


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2008)

Disturbed
Eluveitie
Nightwish
Equilibrium
Korn
Dimmu Borgir
Hatebreed
Rammstein
Evanescence


----------



## Badfreak (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich war 24.11 in Düsseldorf in der Philippshalle auf einem Slipknot konzert.
Vorbands waren Children of Bodom und Machine "Fucking" Head.
Meine Fresse, das Konzi war echt der Hammer.
Alle 3 Bands waren sehr sehr geil aber Slipknot haben so richtig gerockt, laaange nicht mehr so ne angenehme Power erlebt.


----------



## Elcrian (13. Dezember 2008)

Metallica
Amon Amarth
Dream Theater

Und natürlich noch reichlich Soloprojekte sowie andere Bands.
Joe Satriani 
John Petrucci
Ronnie James Dio

Und nun Copy and Paste Power! Wenngleich nicht ganz aktuell...

-Black Messiah
-Black Sabbath
-Blind Guardian
-Cannibal Corpse
-Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
-Eisblut
-Eisregen
-Endstille
-Ensiferum
-Enslaved
-Equilibrium
-Finntroll
-Gorgoroth
-Guns 'n' Roses
-In Extremo
-Iron Maiden
-Koorpiklaani
-Manowar
-Metallica
-Nomans Land
-Rabenschrey
-Sabbaton
-Sonata Arctica
-Symphony X
-Schandmaul
-Slayer
-Tenacious D
-Týr
-Wintersun


----------



## Fangrulf (13. Dezember 2008)

Sodalla hier mal ein paar meiner Favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Sentenced
-Iced Earth
-At the Gates
-Blind Guardian
-In Flames
-Volbeat
-Opeth
-Turisas
-Lacuna Coil
-Agathodaimon
-Siebenbürgen
-My Dying Bride
-Therion
-The Ocean
-Disillusion
-End of green
-Graveworm
-Samael
-Naglfar
-Machine Head
-Dark Tranquillity


Und noch ein paar nicht metallische Bands/solo künstler die ich dem geneigten Musik freund ans Hertz legen möchte:

Nick Cave & the bad Seeds
Loreena Mc Kennit
Tori Amos
PJ Harvey


----------



## EpicFailGuy (14. Dezember 2008)

Schon amüsant welche Bands hier als "Metal" deklariert werden < ;

Anthrax
Pantera
Metallica
War From A Harlots Mouth
Necrophagist

Alles weitere hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (15. Dezember 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Schon amüsant welche Bands hier als "Metal" deklariert werden < ;
> 
> Anthrax
> Pantera
> ...



es ist als metal getaggt und wird auch so weitergegeben

für mich zb ist alles was "core" im namen hat schonmal kein metal sondern schrott


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Dezember 2008)

So richtig Metal hör ich eigentlich kaum, am ehesten sinds dann wohl:

- Metallica
- Machine Head
- At The Gates
- The Haunted

Und diesen halbmetal Kram bzw. Metalcore:

- Heaven Shall Burn
- As I Lay Dying
- Unearth

kA ich mags net wenn immer geheult wird in den Songs, Steine wie Paradise Lost usw. sind auch gut hörbar aber finden bei mir nicht so den anklang da ichs eher wirklich laut mag, aber bitte mit passenden Lyrics, und da findet man im Metal nicht so sehr viel gutes.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (15. Dezember 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> es ist als metal getaggt und wird auch so weitergegeben
> 
> für mich zb ist alles was "core" im namen hat schonmal kein metal sondern schrott



Schön für dich.


----------



## Aratosao (15. Dezember 2008)

Amon Amarth,

Ensiferum,

Equilibrium


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Dezember 2008)

Meine Lieblingsband sind: (unter anderem)

Lordi
Sabaton
Bullet for my Valentine
...
im allgemeinen Heavy-, Energy- und Folk-Metal und teilweise Metalcore.

p.S.: Kennt wer ne Band, die von Sound her ne mischung aus H, F, und En Metal macht und wo die Gesangstpaars teilweise von ner tiefen stimme und ner kreischenden Stimme gesungen wird ;?


----------



## ..Dominá.. (15. Dezember 2008)

Nightwish
Within Temptation
BfmV
Slipknot


----------



## Vanía (16. Dezember 2008)

We Butter the Bread with Butter
BfmV
Machine Head
SlipKnot
In Flames
Job for a Cowboy
Lamb of God
Narziß
Heaven Shall Burn
August Burns Red
The Sorrow
Alesana
 u.v.m 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> [...] aber bitte mit passenden Lyrics, und da findet man im Metal nicht so sehr viel gutes.


An so einer Aussage merkt man, dass du dich nicht wirklich mit Metal auskennst - ist nicht bös gemeint, zumal du ja selbst sagst, dass du da nciht so weit bewandert bist, aber es stimmt einfach nicht ;P
Was genau meinst du denn mit "rumgeheule"?

Ein Versuch hier abseits der laaangweiligen Auflistungen mal ein bisschen Leben reinzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw wie definiert sich Energy Metal? Hab ich noch nie von gehört ^.^


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> An so einer Aussage merkt man, dass du dich nicht wirklich mit Metal auskennst - ist nicht bös gemeint, zumal du ja selbst sagst, dass du da nciht so weit bewandert bist, aber es stimmt einfach nicht ;P
> Was genau meinst du denn mit "rumgeheule"?



Mh yoa, also Rumgeheule ist leicht definierbar, damit meine ich in der Linie Power (?) Metal, also Iron Maiden (ja ich kanns net leiden ;p, ausser bestenfalls Fear Of The Dark), Hammerfall, Manowar und son kram und genau da fehlt mir auch jeglicher bezug zu Texten.
Sonst ists wie gesagt nicht so mein Genre, ich kenn mich bestenfalls noch nen bisschen im Black Metal und Thrash aus. Ist aber wenn mans nicht hauptsächlich hört auch schwierig die Bands dem Subgenre zuzuordnen, sind Dornenreich noch Black Metal? Wenn ja find ich da z. B. gute Texte, aber Dimmur Borgir (speziell die neuen Sachen) sind z. B. absoluter verbaler Durchfall, sorry, genau wie Cradle Of Filth - das sind Dinge die ich ganz klar dem Metal zuordnen würde aber ich einfach nicht weiss was diese Lyrics sollen :<
Und ich höre eig. auch gern abgefuckte (nicht negativ gemeint) Sachen..


----------



## nalcarya (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich bin ja u.a. auch ein großer Power- und Heavy-Metal Fan - <3 Bruce Dickinson - aber dass es dort nicht unbedingt die anspruchsvollsten Texte gibt, besonders beim klassischen Power Metal wie beispielsweise Hammerfall oder Manowar (die ich übrigens grausig finde :<), da stimme ich dir zu. Ein weiteres "tolles" Beispiel wären da Rhapsody... Power Metal hat oftmals eher Ohrwurmcharakter.

Ein schönes Beispiel für meiner Meinung nach tolle Texte, auch mit einer sich durch das Album (bzw über 2 Alben) ziehenden Story, wäre die letzten beiden Iced Earth Alben. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass beide imho auch musikalisch richtig gut sind. Und ja, ich mochte auch Tim Owens als Sänger sehr gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Generell sind die Texte bei Progressive Metal, entsprechend der Musik, auch recht anspruchsvoll. Beispiele Opeth, Dream Theater oder Communic. Wäre auch ziemlich unpassend, wenn zu anspruchsvoller Musik ein Text Marke "Hearts on Fire" dahergeträllert käme *_*

Bezüglich der genauen Genrezuordnung hab ich auch meine Probleme, Energy Metal z.B. sagt mir gar nix und so ganz spezialisierte Bezeichnungen wie "High Speed Thrash Metal" find ich auch ehrlich gesagt unnötig, genauso unnötig wie die engstirnige Sichtweise des Genres einiger sogenannter "True Metaller" Oo warum der ganze -core Kram z.B. kein Metal sein sollte, verschließt sich mir. Gitarre, Schlagzeug, Bass, es ist laut, es rockt, es hat Energie. So definiert sich Metal für mich und das trifft auch auf so ziemlich alle -core Abwandlungen zu.

Dornenreich kenn ich persönlich nur vom Namen, afaik fallen sie allerdings tatsächlich in die Sparte Black Metal.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2008)

Yo Iced Earth hab ich speziell nicht mit aufgeführt da ich die teils echt gut finde, dazu sollte ich sagen das ich mal durch meinen Onkel (riesen Musikfan, also Metalliger Musik und vorallem Maiden usw.) an die Iced Earth Scheiben kam und schon sagen muss das die definitiv in einer anderen Liga spielen als z. B. Manowar und ja, genau diesen Ohrwurmcharakter hat diese Sparte und ich kann einfach nicht auf Ohrwürmer, wenn ich dann so, ich nenns mal ganz dreist so "Brainafkmucke" (jetzt nicht negativ gemeint, aber einfach Musik zum chillen so im Background ohne jetzt riesen Anspruch zu haben) dann geh ich meist in Richtung DUB (oder sowas hier) an - oder hier son Kram wie Chimaira - Killing The Beast.. ;D

Das mit dem Core kann ich dir wohl erklären, das ganze ist ne Mischung zwischen Hardcore und Metal und da Hardcore nunmal vom Punk abstammt und es derweil eher ein eigenes ganzes Genre als nur ein Subgenre ist wird die Mucke dort so unterteilt. 


> Gitarre, Schlagzeug, Bass, es ist laut, es rockt, es hat Energie.


So ähnlich definiert sich auch der Hardcore.
Diese Verwandschaft verbindet Merkmale die für Metal und HC sehr Typisch sind, einerseits die Melodie und dazu die Shouts, dann die Solis und die Breakdowns/Moshparts was halt gängiger ist usw.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

BAM jetzt kommt der LoD und haut euch mal die Ohren voll!

Fangen wir mal gemütlich an mit 

In Flames




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Flames ist eine Melodic-Death-Metal Band aus Schweden. (und meine absolute Lieblingsband!)
Gründung im Jahre 1990
Haben sie sich in den vergangenen Jahren von ihren musikalischen Wurzeln distanziert und frischte Elemente des modernen Metal in ihren Sound aufgenommen.
Mit dabei immer ihr Maskottchen der Jesterhead 
jener hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Delight and Angers


My sweet Shadow


live auf wacken (YAAAAAAAAAR das geilste was ich bisher erleben durfte)


IN FLAMES WE TRUST!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
nach diesem doch sehr seichten Einstieg etwas härter weiter


Amon Amarth




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine schwedische (schon wieder Schweden Oo) Death Metal Band (lt. eigeneer Aussage aber alle sagen es wär Viking Metal naja) und sogar noch eine der erfolgreichsten Europas.
Gegründet 1988 aber unter dem Namen Scum (die hatten allerdings mit Grindcore nie Erfolg und beschritten neue Wege nachdem sich Sänger Johan Hegg im Jahre 1992 der Band anschloss damit war Amon Amarth geboren.

Hier ein kleiner WIkiaussschnitt über Amon Amarth den ich sehr mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Amon Amarth werden von der in Singapur ansässigen Firma Pulverized Records unter Vertrag genommen.[3]
> 
> &#8222;Schließlich erhielten wir einen Vertrag mit einer Plattenfirma aus einem Land, von dem wir nicht wussten, wo es überhaupt liegt.&#8220;
> 
> &#8211; Johan Hegg



Cry of the Black Birds


Guardians Of Asgaard


und wieder ne Liveaufnahme von Wacken (WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR *headbangt*


HAIL ODIN!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frisch fromm fröhlich gehts auch gleich weit0r mit den...

Den Apokalyptischen Reitern

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/3450/di...ptischen20r.jpg

Die Reiter (hab ich erst am 11.sept live gesehn *freu klatsch im kreis renn* sind eine 1995 gegründete Metalband die sehr viele Stile vereint (Black-, Death-, Thrash- und Power Metal sowie Rock und Folk).
Besonderes Augenmerk sollte man bei dieser Band auf die Texte legen :> soviel sei gesagt.

Es wird schlimmer


Die Sonne scheint


Friede sei mit dir


und nochmal was für die Leute die Liveaufnahmen lieben (waren aufm Paganfest 09 unglaublich stark und mit die lautesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


DEN WER WIND SÄHT WIRD STURM ERNTEN!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ach ja eigendlich wollt ich euch nur 3 Bands geben aber jetzt hab ich selber Blut geleckt hrrhrr
heftig gehts weiter mit

Equilibrium




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Band gibts noch nicht viel zu sagen (die werden aber noch verdammt berühmt werden denkt an meine Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Gegründet 2001 spielt diese Band lt. eigener Aussage Epic Metal (für mich wärs ja Pagan Metal aber bitte) und legt nicht zuletzt durch das imposante Auftreten des Frontmannes Helge Stang (ca. 2,10 Meter groß) ne verdammt geile Show hin.

Met


Blut im Auge


Nordheim


und für die Livefanatiker (wobei man diese Liveshow einfach erlebt haben muss da ziehts dir die Springer aus Oo)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ach komm eine geht noch oder na logan hogan geht noch eine
hier kommt 

Eluveitie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dann diese Band kommt aus der Schweiz und spielt überwiegend Paganmetal verbunden mit keltischer Folklore unter den Einflüssen von Death- und Blackmetal.
Die Texte sind teilweise in einer rekonstruierten Form des helvetischen Gallisch geschrieben. (Ohne shice das hört sich so geil an!)
Gegründet wurde das ganze 2002. (Der Dudelsack wurde übrigens aus einer ganzen Ziege gefertigt :>)
Aber lassen wir lieber die Musik sprechen

Inis Mona


Omnos


Bloodstained Ground


LIve live live


so nu is aber schluss^^

edit: Brille ich seh das du den thread liest sag jetzt ja nichts falsches!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> BAM jetzt kommt der LoD und haut euch mal die Ohren voll!


jetzt nochma im richtigen thread ;D : sind zwar nicht alles meine lieblingsbands, aber sie gehen definitiv gut ab \m/


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

ja ich hab im anderen thread die worte "weniger bekannte bands" überlesen *hust* und damit der Post den ich jetzt ne stunde geschrieben hab nicht völlig fürn arsch ist :>


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_Ich kanen leide rnich so bombe Metal hohren wie manch andere hier

deshalb hab ich mich an ein parr bestimmte gewohnt xD 


Dragonforce 
Sonata Arctica
Blind Guardian
Nightwish 
Kamelot 

mehr nich xD

_


----------



## Bloodletting (20. September 2009)

Uff ... wenn ich erstmal anfange ... o_O

Mal ordentlich sortiert, direkt aus Winamp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



36 Crazyfists
A Traitor Like Judas
The Agony Scene
Alestorm (Arr, Keelhauled ftw!)
All That Remains
Amon Amarth
Architects
As Blood Runs Black
Atreyu
August Burns Red
Bleeding Through
Bring Me The Horizon
Broadcast The Nightmare
Bury Your Dead
Caliban
Callejón
Carnifex
Cataract
Chimaira
Chthonic
Coal Chamber
Dark Tranquillity
Darkest Hour
Dead By April
Debauchery
The Devil Wears Prada
Devildriver
Diablo
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
Dimmu Borgir
Disturbed
Divine Heresy
Dope
Drone
Edguy
Ektomorf
Emmure
Erase Your Memory (vollkommen unbekannte Band aus Hamburg - Metalcore und Deathcore-Fans unbedingt mal anhören!)
Escape The Fate
Fear My Thoughts
Five Finger Death Punch
Forever It Shall Be
Hatebreed
Heaven Shall Burn
In Flames
Iron Maiden (Up The Irons!)
It Dies Today
Judas Priest
Kamelot
Killswitsch Engage
Korn
Korpiklaani
Lamb Of God (Daher auch mein Nickname - das erste Lied ihres ersten Albums "Burn The Priest")
Linkin Park (Nur die ersten beiden, das dritte ist mir zu matschig)
Machine Head
Machinemade God
Maintain
Marilyn Manson
Maroon
Metallica
Miseration
Misery Speaks
Napalm Death
Neaera
Nightrage
Papa Roach
Parkway Drive
Primal Fear
Rhapsody Of Fire
Rob Zombie
Salt The Wound
Serj Tankian (Hab überlegt, ob ich das in die Liste packe, da es ja nur sehr, sehr knapp zum Alternative Metal gehört)
Slipknot (Wenn auch inzwischen nurnoch sehr, sehr selten)
Soil
Soilwork
Sonic Syndicate
The Sorrow
Soulgate's Dawn
Spineshank
Staic-X (Nur das alte Zeug, das neue is mir zu elektrisch^^)
Stigmata
Stone Sour
Stratovarius
Subway To Sally
Suicide Silence
Swashbuckle (Yarr Harr!)
Sylosis
System Of A Down
Turisas
Unearth
Unleashed
Viatrophy
The Vision Bleak
War From A Harlots Mouth
Whitechapel


... so *hust* Ist ja garnicht so viel. :X


----------



## K0l0ss (20. September 2009)

Angesichts meines letzten Posts in diesem Thread vor 2 Jahren aktualisiere ich mal. 

Zur Zeit läuft bei mir:

*Metallica*
Schon sehr lange in meiner Musiksammlung...

Mit einem genialem Bass-Intro.



*Equilibrium*

Mein absoluter Favorit zur Zeit:



*Alestorm*

Gestern, am Talk-Like-A-Pirat-Day zusammen mit Swashbuckle, Reitern, Korpiklaani und noch nen paar'n aufem Paganfest in Dortmund gesehen. Hammer.



*Die Apokalyptischen Reiter*

Was bleibt da noch zu sagen?



*Soilwork*

Muss ich noch live sehen. In einen Song habe ich mich förmlich "verliebt".



*Korpiklaani*

SAUFEN!




_Last, but not least_

*Sonic Syndicate*

Auch sehr geil, irgendwie mag ich "Bassistinen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Wenn die alle aufem W:O:A 2010 sind wäre es E-P-I-C. Ich weiß, bei Metallica sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber träumen darf man ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> *Sonic Syndicate*
> 
> Auch sehr geil, irgendwie mag ich "Bassistinen"
> 
> ...


ja die mag ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wenn die alle aufem W:O:A 2010 sind wäre es E-P-I-C. Ich weiß, bei Metallica sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber träumen darf man ja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das wär der oberhammer Oo

nächstes Jahr in wacken werd ich mich besser schlagen

all hail to the metal!


----------



## Ol@f (20. September 2009)

Zählt das schon als Metal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Zählt das schon als Metal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


natürlich das ist Death Metal vom feinsten <3

wenn man sich das mal anhören möchte:>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxzhJtGHqBI

oder das

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLAjKtmT3lk


----------



## Ol@f (20. September 2009)

Aber das von mir gepostete Video ist ein "Cover" von Vivaldi.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. September 2009)

Das ist immernoch das beste Cover einer Death Metal Band. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (20. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Aber das von mir gepostete Video ist ein "Cover" von Vivaldi.


Ja, und?
Apocalyptica und Epica haben ja auch "Die Hallen des Bergkönigs" von Frans Teodor Hedberg  gecovert und es klingt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit kommen wir zu meinem Beitrag ^^

Apocalyptica, ganz klar I <3 Cello
Epica, besonders das "Classic Conspiracy"-Album
Sonata Arctica
Blind Guardian
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Apokalyptischen Reiter
Subway 2 Sally (wobei das schon sehr dudelig ist, haben aber einige seeehr schöne Dinger)
Schandmaul (gleiches wie bei Subway)

außerdem noch ab und zu (kein Metal ^^)
Liquido
Blink 182
Placebo
3 doors down
Nickelback


----------



## Zonalar (21. September 2009)

Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Metal-Fan. Aber "Korpiklaani" (falls richtig ausgeschrieben) sind echt top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Metal-Fan. Aber "Korpiklaani" (falls richtig ausgeschrieben) sind echt top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Probier mal Turisas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (21. September 2009)

> natürlich das ist Death Metal vom feinsten <3



naja, ganz vorn im Thread hat wer behauptet Death Metal wäre kein Metal xD... 




Meine aktuelle Playlist :

Amon Amarth
Dimmu Borgir
Equilibrium
In Flames
uvm ....

Retro :
Metallica
Sepultura
Iced Earth
Iron Maiden

Ab und an gern :

Subway to Sally
In Extremo
Schandmaul
Saltatio Mortis


Ansonsten höre ich eigentlich alles was sich irgendwo zwischen Rock und Metal(core) einordnen lässt und ich schei** auf Trve, unTrve gequatsche


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> naja, ganz vorn im Thread hat wer behauptet Death Metal wäre kein Metal xD...


naja das sind diejenigen die ganz besonders trve sind und auch bestimmen dürfen was metal ist und was nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (21. September 2009)

so nen mist, dann darf ich das wohl nicht :-(


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

Wie untrve ihr doch alle seid... Jetzt ist Krieg! =P

Ich mag am liebsten:

- Endstille
- Ensiferum
- Finntroll
- Kivimetsän Druidi
- Cor Scorpii

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund

ELÄKELÄISET! Wenn die nicht trve sind, weiss ich auch nicht weiter... ;D


----------



## Manowar (21. September 2009)

Humpa und trve?Hm..

Eisregen
Dornenreich <3
Slayer
Six feet under
Cannibal Corpse mit Chris Barnes
Manowar :>
Running Wild
Obituary


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

Metal? Manowar!

Stormwarrior, Running Wild, Hammerfall .. ich bin so ... eh... true *yeah* 

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach ne... Ab und an brauch ich mal n bissl Metal im Auto, aber meistens hör ich heut was anderes


----------



## Alion (21. September 2009)

Bei mir ändert das immer ein wenig. Je nach dem wenn ich eine Band zu oft gehört habe hängt sie mir irgendwann zum Hals raus.
Zur Zeit finden sich in meiner Playlist:
Enisferum
Turisas
Korpiklaani
Equilibrium
Amon Amarth
Eluveitie
Airborne

Und natürlich sind da noch die Allgegenwärtigen Bands von denen man nie genug bekommt.
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Slayer
AC/CD


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

so jetzt kommt mal DER Trvemann und zeigt euch mal was metal ist \m/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rob Zombie (Hell Billy Deluxe war schon ziemlich metal \m/)
Amon Amarth 
Lamb of God
Slipknot (die ersten beiden alben sind goil und das neue hat auch paar geile lieder)
Cannibal Corpse
Korpiklaani 
The Black Dahlia Murder
Slayer
Iron Maiden
Gama Bomb
Disturbed
(das alte) Linkin Park
System of a Down
Serj Tankian
Godsmack (hrhrhr)
Dream Theater
Muncipial Waste
Black Sabbath
Alestorm (ARRR)
Rammstein (das neue lied is kagge :<)


so das wars vom trvemann <:

EDIT: steinigt mich =/ ich hab metallica vergessen =/


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. September 2009)

Ich hör gerne

Rage
Mashine Head
Scar Symmetry ( wobei das letzte album dreck war )
Diverses


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hör gerne
> 
> Rage
> Mashine Head
> ...



Bei deinem Namen hätte ich jetzt eher auf Belphegor getippt =O


----------



## Urengroll (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so jetzt kommt mal DER Trvemann und zeigt euch mal was metal ist \m/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Die andere Seite von System of a Down, nämlich Scars on Boradway hört sich , wie ich finde auch gut an.
Aber ich denke zusammen haben sie umso bessere Musik gemacht.
Ich finde die Stimmen der "beiden" Sänger haben gut zusammen gepasst..........................^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Die andere Seite von System of a Down, nämlich Scars on Boradway hört sich , wie ich finde auch gut an.
> Aber ich denke zusammen haben sie umso bessere Musik gemacht.
> Ich finde die Stimmen der "beiden" Sänger haben gut zusammen gepasst..........................^^



jap scars on broadway ham auch paar gute lieder...z.b universe aber mir gefällt serj solo einfach besser als daron und john mit den anderen das soll nicht heißen das ich scars on brodway nicht mag aber sind halt nicht meine lieblingsband :3


----------



## ROCKnLOL (21. September 2009)

onkelz
metallica
soad
sonst hör ich mehr oi und punk


----------



## Thoor (21. September 2009)

Rammstein
Onkelz
Freiwild
Sabaton
Alestorm
Metallica
Berserker
Inextremo
Rob Zombie (Man without fear<3)
Schandmaul
Finntroll
Apoklayptische Reiter
Lordi
Tanzwut
Axenstar
Megadeath
Judas Priest
RATM
Toten Hosen
etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e was aber auch richtig Spass macht ist Michael Jackson, vorallem bei voller Lautstärke in nem 250 PS JC Mini mit den Scheiben unten durch die Stadt düsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hach ja, das ist Sommer.... =D


----------



## White-Frost (21. September 2009)

Hab ich hier noch gar nix reingepostet? Des wundert mich hmm dann mal rein damit was eigentlich immer aufn mp3 is^^

Eluveitie
Equilibrium
Iron Maiden
Schandmaul
Secrets of the Moon
Excrementory Grindfuckers
JBO
Amon Amarth
und was mir aufn diesjährigen Summerbreeze ganz gut gefallen hat^^
Walls of Jericho


----------



## Vanth1 (21. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Rammstein
> Onkelz
> Freiwild
> Sabaton
> ...


So sehe ich immer die proleten hier(meistens araber oder türken) und dan noch mit ner hübschen kiste^^
aber komisch is das dies erst nach michaels tot hören


----------



## 2boon4you (22. September 2009)

*Wolfchant *
*Varg*
*Minas Morgul*
*Aaskereia
Festung Nebelburg
Riger
Moonsorrow
*

Das waren zumindest meine Metal-Lieblinge..


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (22. September 2009)

Alestorm - Pirate Metal
Korpiklaani - Folks Metal
Dark Age - Melodic Death Metal

top 3 aller bands. da geht nix drüber bei mir^^.


----------



## Thoor (22. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> So sehe ich immer die proleten hier(meistens araber oder türken) und dan noch mit ner hübschen kiste^^
> aber komisch is das dies erst nach michaels tot hören


Ich hörs ja nicht um anzugeben oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist das Gefühl von Wind das durchs Auto streichelt, warmer Sonnenwind, dazu legendäre Musik hach, das ist Sommer pur! *träum*


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. September 2009)

Static X-- hab ich schon als kleines Kind bei NfS Underground 1 gehört^^


----------



## Bankchar (22. September 2009)

Heaven Shall Burn !
Caliban
Narziss
Callejon
As I Lay Dying
Killswitch Engage
I Killed The Prom Queen
Evergreen Terrace
In Flames
At The Gates
Soilwork
Static - X
Neaera
Dark Tranquillity
Illdisposed
Amon Amarth
The Black Dahlia Murder
Metallica
Akrea
Alestorm
Lamb Of God
Jesusmartyr
Maximum The Hormone (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob mans zu Metal zählen kann)


----------



## Saladarxyz (23. September 2009)

also ganz klar DEVILDRIVER nach dem ich sie dieses jahr aufm wff gesehn hab bin ich feuer und flamme für sie und natürlich soulfly


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (23. September 2009)

Meine Lieblings Gruppen sind:

Rammstein
Slipknot
Lordi
Equilibrium

wobei ich sagen muss das ich quasi grade erst damit anfange solche Musik zu hören.
Kenne deswegen noch nicht soviele Gruppen.


----------



## Rushk (26. September 2009)

ich zähl einfach mal ein paar auf.. egal ob metalcore oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Demon Hunter
Dry Kill Logic
Haste the Day
Equilibrium
Soilwork
Ill Nino
In Flames
Five Finger Death Punch
Sonic Syndicate


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2009)

Blind Guardian ganz klar^^


----------



## neo1986 (26. September 2009)

Onkelz


den rest darf ich hier AGB technich nicht posten.


----------



## Meriane (26. September 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Onkelz
> 
> 
> den rest darf ich hier AGB technich nicht posten.



Warum das?


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

HSB, Posion the Well, Injustice, Bleeding Through, After the Burial, Veil of Maya, Fear My Thoughts, Kingston Falls, The Ghost Inside, Sleeping Giant, All Shall Perish, Winds of Plague usw usf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (26. September 2009)

Nightwish-Freedom Call-Die Apokayptischen Reiter (sind die ersten 3 die ich kennengelernt hab)

Hammerfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonata Arctica
TYR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Korpiklaani
Stormwarrior 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und auch sehr gut sind meiner Meinung nach:
Spellblast
Elvenking
Dragonforce
Gamma Ray
Dorn
Alestorm
(Subway2sally natürlich auch wenns nicht eher unter Mittelalter zählt)


----------



## Vrocas (26. September 2009)

Mehr brauche ich wohl nicht zu sagen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. September 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Mehr brauche ich wohl nicht zu sagen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hatt aber auch nen gewalltigen Orchester Support ^^

nichts desto trotz sehr gut!


----------



## Vrocas (26. September 2009)

Das macht es erst so abartig genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2009)

Momentan:

Cannibal Corpse
Job For A Cowboy
Napalm Death
The Black Dahlia Murder
Dying Fetus
Converge


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Momentan:
> 
> The Black Dahlia Murder



Von denen besitz ich die Diskographie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber is irgendwie netmehr mein Geschmack^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. September 2009)

Das ist weniger Metal aber es geht in die Richtung 

Caliban

Drop Dead, Gorgeous


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

Eigentlich nur Dragonforce, Rhapsody of fire und Nightwish. Aber so richtig^^
Apokalyptische reiter natuerlich auch.
Hey, irgendwie gefallen mir die von Gradius@PTR^^ Hab mir gerad Spellblast, Elvenking angehoert und es ist cool^^


----------



## As i Lay Crying (3. November 2009)

hay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich nie unterscheiden kann wann was in welche Richtung gehört poste ich halt mal was ich höre

As i lay dying (wer hätts gedachtO_o)

In Flames

Bullet for my Valentine

Still Remains

Sonic Syndicate

Raunchy

Trivium

soilwork

Soil

Insomnium

Amon Amrath

Linkin Park

Slipknot(en) 2-3 Lieder nur

Dead by April

3rd Strike

Abyssic Hate 

uvm ^.^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

den thread könnte dann doch mal ein netter mod verschieben ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> den thread könnte dan doh mal ein netter mod verschieben ^^


warum nicht, wenn ihn ein netter user reported? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum nicht, wenn ihn ein netter user reported?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir sind aber beide nicht nett D:
jetzt ham wa verkackt


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wir sind aber beide nicht nett D:
> jetzt ham wa verkackt


mh da hastre recht D:


----------



## Deathstyle (3. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Rise Against
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rise Against ist kein Metal :x


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

Burzum
Mayhem
Gorgoroth
Satyricon
Morbid Angels
Vader
Vomitory
Agathodaimon
Amon Amarth
As i lay dying
Behemoth
Bloodbath
Cannibal Corpse
Children of Bodom
Deadlock
Deathstars
Dimmu Borgir
Dissection
Disturbed
Dragonforce
Eluveitie
Elvenking
Ensiferum
Epica
Equilibrium
Evanescene
Gernotshagen
Goatmill
God Dethroned
Godsmack
From autumn to ashes
Kivimetsän Druidi
Lamb of God
Metallica 
Slayer
Tarja Turunen
Napalm Death
Finntroll
Nightwish(mit annette und tarja)
Paradise Lost
Ozzy Osbourne
Rob Zombie
Schandmaul
Slipknot
The Sorrow
Thurisaz
Turisas
Unearth
Rammstein

uuuuundddddddddd lauter Gothic sachen
und Varg Vikernes ist super


----------



## Eisenschmieder (3. November 2009)

Eikos schrieb:


> da ich nunma meine mtalcoreband weglassen soll [warum auch immer...ich finde diesen hass gegenüber metalcore sowas von total schwachsinnig] hier nen paar bands die ich mag:
> 
> Leng Tch'e
> Yacöpsae
> ...



Japanische Kampfhörspiele yeehaaas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grindcore kein Metal!!!!!111einself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht welche Bands ich dem "Metal" zuordnen kann...

SoaD
In Flames

sonst hör ich wenig trve norvegyan godfvckyng frostbyten metal...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

Hab doch mal mehr gelesen wies scheint darf man auch andere sachen reinschreiben die kein reines metal sind

Walls of Jericho
Here comes the Kraken
Arsonists get all the Girls
As I lay dying
All shall perish
Napalm death


----------



## Dominau (3. November 2009)

Hmm..ich weiß garnicht was alles Metal ist.

Slipknot
Rammstein
Soad
Bullet for my Valentine
In Flames
Hammerfall
usw...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ..



die liste nen ich doch mal fvck yeah

dann kommt mal meine neue liste 

Rob Zombie (<3)
Godsmack 
Amon Amarth 
Ensiferum 
Van Halen 
Six Feet Under 
Dethklok 
Fueled by Fire 
Metallica 
Rage 
Disturbed 
Cannibal Corpse 
White Zombie 
Turisas 
Equilibrium (seid neustem^^)
Finntroll 
The Black Dahlia Murder 
System of a Down 
Slipknot 
Anthrax 
Twisted Sister 
Swashbuckle 
Heaven Shall Burn 
Korpiklaani 
Serj Tankian 
Gama Bomb 
Dream Theater 
Evile 
Iron Maiden 
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter 
Slayer 
Die Ärzte 
Rammstein 
Tenacious D 
Lamb of God 
Municipal Waste 
3 Inches Of Blood 
Black Sabbath 
Alestorm 
Bela B. 
Judas Priest 
Die Kassierer 
Knorkator 
J.B.O

das wären dann so denk ich mal alle ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zitat


wo zur hölle sind blakc metal bands bei dir?
Das ist nicht gut,varg vikernes wird sehr enttäuscht


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wo zur hölle sind blakc metal bands bei dir?
> Das ist nicht gut,varg vikernes wird sehr enttäuscht



ich hör kein black metal D:
mhh obwohl... ich sollte zur trveness noch immortal reinschreiben


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hör kein black metal D:
> mhh obwohl... ich sollte zur trveness noch immortal reinschreiben


Hat nichts mit trueness zu tuhen^^
^^
Ahja immortal höre ich auch



Der Meister,Varg Vikernes,wird stolz auf mich sein


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Ich hab eigentlich nur fünf Lieblingsmetalbands:

In Flames
Nightwish
Blind Guardian
Amorphis
Mastodon

Des Weiteren höre ich aber folgende Bands gelegentlich gerne:

Amon Amarth
Soilwork
As I Lay Dying
Dimmu Borgir 
Metallica
Disturbed
Bullet for my Valentine
Probot
System of a Down 
Dragonforce
Slayer


----------



## XXI. (3. November 2009)

Heaven Shall Burn
3 Inches Blood
Drone
Ektomorf


um jetzt nur 4 zu nennen, ich hab nich die Zeit meine Liste so groß zu machen wie die von Vanth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Heaven Shall Burn
> 3 Inches Blood
> Drone
> Ektomorf
> ...


Das ist ne 5 Minuten sache^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Das ist ne 5 Minuten sache^^



oooooooooder
man kopierts einfach auusm schüler vz hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oooooooooder
> man kopierts einfach auusm schüler vz hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hab ich aber nicht soviel drinnen stehen gehabt,nichtmal bei facebook steht soviel bei mir^^

hmm schülervz hab ich gelöscht zu viele spastis die mich anschreiben


----------



## Dominau (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Knorkator



geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber nicht soviel drinnen stehen gehabt,nichtmal bei facebook steht soviel bei mir^^
> 
> hmm schülervz hab ich gelöscht zu viele spastis die mich anschreiben



zum glück is meine seite so trve,das die alle idioten abschreckt xD


----------



## X-TR€M€ (3. November 2009)

Ich lasse jetzt mal all diese Feinheitsdiskussionen (was ist Metal und was nicht) außen vor.
Für mich ist alles Metal, was härter als der übliche Rock ist.

Und es ist mir herzlich wurscht, ob das jetzt Melodic Metal, Industrial, Heavy, New oder sonst was ist. Wer da Haare spalten will, darf also gerne die "unpassenden" Bands überlesen.

Also: Rammstein, Nightwish (alte Besetzung mit Tarja.. die neue kann nicht wirklich gut singen), Megadeth, Iron Maiden, ICP, Unheilig.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zum glück is meine seite so trve,das die alle idioten abschreckt xD


meine seite war auf privat gestellt,unzugänglich.


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Hallo Lachmann.

BTT:

Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Dream Evil
Devildriver

and many more.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

X-TR€M€ schrieb:


> Ich lasse jetzt mal all diese Feinheitsdiskussionen (was ist Metal und was nicht) außen vor.
> Für mich ist alles Metal, was härter als der übliche Rock ist.
> 
> Und es ist mir herzlich wurscht, ob das jetzt Melodic Metal, Industrial, Heavy, New oder sonst was ist. Wer da Haare spalten will, darf also gerne die "unpassenden" Bands überlesen.
> ...


Was, was, WAS?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> meine seite war auf privat gestellt,unzugänglich.



bist ja langweilig ^^ 


Arosk schrieb:


> Hallo Lachmann.



moin arosk ^^


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Absolutes Lieblingslied aktuell:


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

das lied hat was ^^


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

X-TR&#8364;M&#8364; schrieb:


> Nightwish (alte Besetzung mit Tarja.. die neue kann nicht wirklich gut singen)



Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Anette singt einfach nur *anders. *


----------



## Manowar (4. November 2009)

Bei mir wird die Lärmbelästigung moment durch diese Bands verursacht : 
Bolt Thrower (es gibt keinen schöneren Krieg)
Slayer 
Excrementory Grindfuckers  (Alter 1Gramm mehr und ich mach dich kapott!)

:>


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Carcass
Gris
Shining
Down
Dark Tranquillity
Ensiferum


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

so, hab mal paar bands rausgeschmissen und paar neue dazu geholt^^
und habs sogar nach genre sortiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Melodic-/Death Metal: 
Amon Amarth                          
Cannibal Corpse 
Six Feet Under 
Meshuggah 
Dethklok 
Wintersun 
Bolt Thrower
The Black Dahlia Murder 
Kataklysm 
Children of Bodom

Thrash Metal: 
Gama Bomb 
Municipal Waste 
Fueled By Fire 
Anthrax 
Metallica 
Drone 
Legion of the Damned 
Slayer 
Evile

Folk/Pagan/Viking Metal: 
Koripklaani 
Finntroll 
Ensiferum 
Turisas 
Eluveitie 
Týr 
Equilibrium 
Trollfest

Pirate Metal xD : 
Alestorm 
Swashbuckle

Dark Metal: 
Graveworm

Groove Metal: 
Rob Zombie 
Lamb of God 
White Zombie

Heavy Metal: 
Iron Maiden 
3 Inches Of Blood 
Judas Priest 
Rage 
Black Sabbath

Hardrock/ Normal Rock: 
Godsmack 
Tenacious D 
Die Ärzte 
Van Halen 
Rammstein 
AC/DC 
Motörhead

Progressive Metal: 
Dream Theater

Alternative Metal: 
Disturbed 
System Of A Down 
Serj Tankian

"Fun" Metal: 
Knorkator 
J.B.O

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter


EDIT:
so, auf wunsch von manowar mal bolt thrower gehört  und muss sagen es gefällt ^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Melodic-/Death Metal: 
Amon Amarth 
Kataklysm 
Children of Bodom

Thrash Metal: 
Gama Bomb 
Anthrax 
Metallica 
Legion of the Damned 
Slayer 
Evile

Folk/Pagan/Viking Metal: 
Koripklaani 
Finntroll 
Ensiferum 
Eluveitie 
Týr 
Equilibrium 
Trollfest

Pirate Metal xD : 
Alestorm 


Groove Metal: 
Rob Zombie 
Lamb of God 

Heavy Metal: 
Iron Maiden 

Hardrock/ Normal Rock/Alternative Rock: 
Tenacious D 
Die Ärzte 
Evanescence <<<<3


Alternative Metal: 
Disturbed 
System Of A Down 

Symphonic  Metal 
Epica 
Nightwish

Power Metal: 
Rhapsody of Fire
Dragonforce
Sabaton

Gleichzeitig Jede Menge Metalarten: Die Apokalyptischen Reiter

Und vieles mehr


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

phöser listen klauer und dann umänderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reiter sind progressive metal?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. November 2009)

Mhh. Ich würde mal sagen Disturbed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

Lachmann ich bin immernoch enttäuscht darüber,dass du kein Bolzenwerfer hörst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Lachmann ich bin immernoch enttäuscht darüber,dass du kein Bolzenwerfer hörst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm...
warum eigentlich nicht?
ich guck ma eben auf youtube^^

und nur um fehler zu vermeiden, du meinst bolt thrower oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> phöser listen klauer und dann umänderer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh fu falsch eingeordnet^^


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2009)

Ja,Bolt thrower ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

jetzt haste nen doppelpost mit 5 minuten unterschied
haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bring me the Horizon ist Deathcore.. aber okay..



und HSB ist metalcore^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jaa, kommt halt gleich beide vorbei und vermöbelt mich >.>


hast es wohl verdient
*jeah 3 gegen einen^^*


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ach du auch noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ka. Mir is langweilig, und was tut man wenn einem langweilig ist? Leute flamen^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (29. November 2009)

*Muppets - Mahna Mahna*


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Naja Heaven Shall Burn is Deathcore und liegt an der Grenze zum Deathmetal..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da fallen mir nur 2 Sachen ein, zum einen "wtf" und zum anderen "omg" O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

so stehts aber in wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kleiner scherz*
die werden da metalcore und death metal genannt, da würde sich doch deathcore anbieten^^


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so stehts aber in wikipedia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhm Deathcore neee nicht wirklich ich würde sie eher als eine Mischung als Metalcore und Death Metal bezeichnen, Deathcore hört sich anders an.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Deathcore beschreibt im weitesten Sinne die Vermischung der beiden Musikstile Metalcore und Death Metal.[1]

quelle wikipedia
pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Deathcore beschreibt im weitesten Sinne die Vermischung der beiden Musikstile Metalcore und Death Metal.[1]
> 
> quelle wikipedia
> pwned
> ...


Ja aber es hört sich nicht an wie Deathcore xD es hört sich an wie Metalcore mit Death Gesang ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

wär ich auch für^^


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Najaaa... einge Lieder sind ganz klar Death Metal..bzw. Instrumental stark Deathmetal-lastig.. sowie der Gesang auch.
> 
> Allen in Allem können wir uns aber gern auf Deathcore einigen
> 
> ...



Beispiele dafür bitte ^^

edit
Mal durch ein paar Lieder gehört..wer dazu Death Metal sagt,gehört 5 Stunden lang auf den Schädel geschlagen O_o


----------



## michael92 (1. Dezember 2009)

Iron Maiden
Slayer 
Metallica
Trivium
Killswitch Engage
Disturbed
V-Mob
Slipknot


----------



## Nawato (1. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Beispiele dafür bitte ^^
> 
> edit
> Mal durch ein paar Lieder gehört..wer dazu Death Metal sagt,gehört 5 Stunden lang auf den Schädel geschlagen O_o


JOp nur der gesang ^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Zuerst schlagen ... jetzt flamen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Merkst du nichts? Genauso geh ich und lachmann und LoD und alle anderen mit einander um!
Also go ritz emo kidz.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Also go ritz emo kidz.



[attachment=9554:1259123383410.jpg]
?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so aber jetzt mal genug OT hier xD


----------



## DarkSaph (1. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema:


Agrypnie
Lunar Aurora
Burzum
Coldworld
Ulver
Agalloch
Dornenreich
Ahab
Darkspace
Meine Favoriten ... wenn ich hier schon wieder lese, was für Bands die Leute hier schon wieder teilweise als Metal betieteln ....


----------



## DarkSaph (1. Dezember 2009)

Edit: Geil ... da hat mir das Forum 2 Posts beschert.


----------



## Fendrin (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

Arch of Hell
(Echo of) Dalriada
Eisregen
Draconian
Crematory
Debauchery
Kromlek
Finntroll
Nightrage
Elvenking
Rotting Christ
Varg

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Manowar (2. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> JOp nur der gesang ^^



Also ich habe mich durch 6 oder 7 Lieder gehört und nö
Gerade bei der Stimme habe ich gedacht,das es kein D-Metal ist, weils vom Aufbau her,teilweise an Kataklysm erinnert
-> Wobei ich Kataklysm auch nicht wirklich zum D-Metal zähle, weils vom Stil einfach nochmal ne Ecke anders ist.


----------



## shockvoice (2. Dezember 2009)

Ey Stil gelaber ist eh fürn Po.
Das vermischt sich doch eh alles.


So mal meine Bandaufstellung:


Kataklysm
Iron Maiden
Accept
U.D.O.
Dying Fetus
Arakea/Fear Factory

und mein Alltime Favourite Pantera !!


----------

